# Anyone at hammersmith ? part 9



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girls, good luck  

  

pam xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Our Hall of Fame!

  

LADIES IN A CYCLE       
Clairol - started stimming 11 May
Almamay (Katie) -stared stimming 8 May next scan 16 May
Rooth - downregging

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT   
dsmlink (Sarah) - next cycle starting in May
Scooter (Helen - starting down regging for FET on 25 May (drugs arrived!)

LADIES IN 2WW   
CharlieT - testing 24 April 
Springes (Sophia) - low positive 
Mrs GG (Helen) - low positive testing again 16 May
Big Sis - testing 10 May
Thalia - testing on 15 May

FOLLOW UPS

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Nicolah - taking a break after laparotomy
Zora - Having myomectomy in 18 May
Meila - taking time before next go
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step?
Sho (Sarah) - next step?
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
KellyWhitt - next consultation in Aug

MUMMIES TO BE  
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct next scan 1 June
Cheery - EDD - 24 May currently taking it easy
Woo (Wendy) - EDD 8 Aug

HH GET TOGETHER

Date: Tuesday 16 May at 6:30pm
Place: Kettners, 28 Romilly Street, London W1
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=529810&y=181009&z=0&sv=W1D+5HP&st=2&pc=W1D+5HP&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies!!  Hope you are all well.

Sho - I know what you mean about HH - all throughout this cycle I haven't had one blood test at all and when I read other posts form other clinics it seems they are giving blood all the time (not that I'd want to be if it was necessary!)  

Hope your scan went well today Vicky xx

Had another scan today with the nice male doctor whose name escapes me and the two follies that were 8 on Wednesday had grown to 14 and 11.  He seemed to think that the 14 one would be big enough by Monday.  I also had one that was 22 and I asked him if that was going to be too big and he said no it should be fine (so don't worry too much Charlie).  So fingers crossed I might have six follies good enough.  I did what everyone here said and was really positive and wished for a growth spurt.  I have spent alot of time holding my tummy saying 'grow'.  That's what I love about this site - I couldn't tell that to anyone else without them thinking I was going mad! Anyway, late night jab tomorrow and EC on Monday.

A quick question - DH and I are off to Devon for a few days in what will hopefully be the 2ww and staying in a spa.  Now I know I'm not to have massages, saunas or jacuzzis but is there anything else I should avoid??  Was hoping to go in the floatation tank.

Take care

Lou xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lou  Good luck for you egg collection. I don't know about your spa break. I just avoid hot baths and I have a feeling that is a bit of nonsense as well. Enjoy your self!!

Lots of crampy period pains to day and bloated. I think I may take flight I'm that puffed up. I can't tell if my boobs are bigger or not, I'm wearing a bra thats usually a bit big, and it seems fuller, but it could be that I've become the size of a heifer!! In a bad mood


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Sho so sorry to hear about your brother - how devastating - but congrats on having caught the sad ********.........

I went for my scan this morning - really bad night - up with terribly windy cramps that had me doubled over-
It went great.  I went from a 1 in 30 chance of downs at my age to 1 in 593 which I was told meant maternal age of 29 and that the reading was as good as it could be.  As the doctor said though it is 1 in 593 and if you are that 1 the statistics are irrelevant......  Have decided not to do any invasive testing for now but going back to the Fetal Medicine Centre for the 20 week scan where they can get more accurate still.  I have a 3d pic of our baby.  Had wet eyes during most of the test.  Couldn't believe it was still breathing.  We could see fingers and everything.......
Lou fingers crossed for  Monday and much fairy dust.  Would definitely keep away from hot baths - was told the measure was can you get in in one go after testing with your elbow or doyou need to put your feet in and then stop - if so too hot.  Have a wonderful time
Got distracted  - so will sign off for now and sending you all much relieved love,
Vicky x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

vicky congratulations

Rachael  any news?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening ladies.

Vicky - Whoo hoo!!    what excellent news for you. Brilliant. I wonder if all their scan machines are now 3D as I am off there for my "I'm panicking haven't had a scan for 3 weeks" scan.

Sho - I cant even begin to know how it feels to lose a sibling in such a terrible way but so glad they got the two who murdered your brother. My boobs grew very gradually so you might just not be noticing the change. Is DH on boob patrol?!  Prog nose is weird - its either really runny or a friend had blocked sinuses for the whole pregnancy. I seem to be escaping it.

Lou - Have to say limiting bloods is fine by me! I just couldn't be doing with somewhere like ARGC with daily bloods and all that waiting around practically every day of the whole cycle - its not like this doesn't take over your life even the H/smith way.

Charlie - I'm sure they will have plenty of follies for Monday ready for getting eggs out of. Those littler ones may well have caught up by then too. Lots of warming the tummy over the weekend for you.

Reena  - the medical notes thing is governed by the Access to Medical Records Act - it is the time they have to do the copies under the statute but that doesn't mean it will take that long particularly if there isn't that much to copy and our cycle files aren't thick. I think Sarah got hers in less time. Its one of the downsides of being an NHS hospital. Hope you and your cousin have a lovely time together. Has she been here before or are you going to be doing lots of touristy things?

 everyone else as well. Hope you all have good things planned for the weekend.

Love
Bettyx (very excited by finding colours!)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Mixed feelings this morning. my boobs don't seem to be as sore as yesterday although they are still tender and I don't feel as awfully bloated. Of course I'm reading some negative things into that.

Betty thanks for you kind words. No progesterone nose this morning either so I'm worried about that as well! but then  you said you don't have it so.... What symptoms did you have before your test? Are you managing to relax and enjoy this pregnancy now or are still a bit tense?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi girls

thank you somuch for the kind words regarding my brother. thanks to all of you. Luckily for me I have had the growth of a potential life to focus my mind away from our loss, but you are quite right it has  been an emotional year. thankfully we are a large family and able to see our brother in eachother which is marvellous. many happy mermories

Anyway, i hope all are well. As for me sore boobs (with a vengeance) I love to lie on my front when I sleep and now i can't which means I can't sleep! Still got the AF pains but nt too bad and may or may not have had a light headed spell yesterday who knows. I'll find out soon enough!!

I hope you are all enjoying your weekend. Lasagne for me today yum...oh and a load of cashew nuts of course (don't like brazils)


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sho - you are definitely experiencing the full range aren't you?  I think they are all good signs, but here's a few of these to keep you going     I agree that the Army does not sound like the most caring of employers and therefore suspect that you are doing  the right thing re September.  Stupid question though are you not better off waiting and getting maternity benefits etc from them?

Katie - sorry you were still DH-less last night, does he go away lots and so you have had time to get used to it? Wow you sure have got a good planning brain.  I don't think that I've got beyond plan A yet    Good luck with the appt tomorrow.  I hope I don't bump into you and I mean that in the nicest possible way (last time after EC I collapsed on my way out and had to be hospitalised and so I was still at the clinic at 3pm - was wheeled through the clinic to the main hospital on my bed!!    

Lou - glad it went well with your scan and it sounds like those follies are now racing ahead   Thanks for the info re the 20+ follies.  The way I feel at the moment I think that they must all be over 50+ !!!! I feel so bloated and very tired.  I can't remember feeling like this last time.  Here's hoping we both get good news tomorrow   

Betty - thanks for reminding me to keep my tummy warm, I think that is one of Zita's tips as well?  Good luck for your scan next week, how many weeks are you?  Have you decided where you are going to give birth? 

Vicky - Great news re the scan  & the risk factor sounds really good.  Hopefully you will be able to relax and enjoy your pg a little now?

Reena -   The sunshine is free so you can have a much as you want        How's it going with your cousin?  Hope you are doing lots of nice (distracting) things

Clairol, Sarah, Helen & Rachael - Hope you are all well?  


Lots of love to all  (including those I may have missed  )

C
xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Just a quickie to say All the very best of luck to Lou and Charlie tomorrow    and your DHs   .  will be thinking of you and hope you have a painfree time and your eggs fertilise passionately.
much love 
Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just a quick one from me too:
Lou and Charlie, lots of luck to both of you for EC tomorrow - hope you get lots of lovely easter eggies!!  
   
Sarah
x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the positive vibes!!  Am feeling very nervous today and very uncomfortable.  I just hope there are some eggs in my lovely follies.  All I can think about is how only one fertilised last time, I think I am becoming a bit obsessed.  Am also nervous as DH took himself off to bed a couple of hours ago with a minging headache which isn't like him.  Hope he will be ok.

A big bag of good luck to Charlie!!  If you see a stressed tearful person tomorrow that will be me as I have a bad tendency to cry a lot at the moment!

Sho - hope you are keeping well - not too long to go now!

Katie - Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else - going to watch Corrie now to keep my mind off things.

Lou xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ladies

well and truly on the rollersoaster today and not feeling as positive as I was even  few hours ago. I have the tell tale heaviness that signifies my period to me. I'm trying my hardest to stay positive but I guess you all know how hard it is to do that. not a happy bunny today 

good luck Charlie and Lou for tomorrow


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Girlie's

Haven't been on for a while as DH been playing silly b*ggers with our ADSL router, and being IT people its "got to be a certain way" 4 pc's and 2 laptops and no internet, its been a painful weekend.

Sho - How you doing? I know what you've been going through with your brother.  My baby sister(20yrs) was killed in my mothers house 4 years ago.  Unfortunately through the sod got off.  I know she with us through as my DD and nieces all have traits of her.  She always said that there were too many girls in this family and she hoped I had a boy.  So I'm praying she's going to have a word with the big feller.


Lou and Charlie - Hope your EC went okay today.  I had to have my bloods today and came in with my DD.  Sent positive vibes, hoped it helped

Katie - Hope your DH's home and is making it up to you.

Vicky - I'm glad you can now relax some now.


Hello to everyone else.


I started stimming last Thursday 6th, so blood test today.  Really hope EC and ET comes soon.  I'm going to speak to the doctor today, as I've in the past reacted too well and had to abandon my last tx due to OHSS. So if it means me coming in daily I'll do it.  Starting to feel my ovaries twitching. 
I'm also drinking more water, but can only mange the strawberry, and trying to up my protein so as for milk, doing the chocolate variety and as for pineapple juice trying the M&S kind with Lime.  Kinda struggling on all of that front.


Sophia x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Just a quickie as still not feeling too great!

A big thank you for all the positive vibes for EC collection today - amazingly we got six eggs out of six follies so really pleased as was expected 3 or 4.    Am praying, wishing, visualising and crossing my fingers that they are good ones and now getting jiggy with DHs sperm!!

EC went smoothly (I think) but was totally out of it and have been asleep all afternoon, not like last time at all.

Charlie - hope everything went all right for you today xx

Hope everyone else is well

Lou xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Great news Lou - heres to the jiggy    
Charlie - thinking of you,
love Vicky x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello - just a quickie from me before I go to work - lou - brilliant news, Charlie, hope yours went well too.  Sho - thinking of you - hang on in there.

Thought I would give you an update on my situation.  As you know, I started bleeding last Tuesday.  I had my blood test on friday and it was positive but very low hormone levels.  The doctor said my level was 3, which sounds pretty low to me.  He also said that if I have been bleeding then it is not looking good at all. Obviously this is terribly sad but was not unexpected given the bleeding.  i have to go back for a further test on Friday.

I feel quite positive about it though.  It means that something did try to hang on in there even for a short while but didn't make it.  That is an improvement on last time when it tried to hang in there after IUI but just in the wrong place.  I see it as a step forward and hopefully my body will get the hang of things next time!  We did all we could but these things at the end of the day are quite random I think!

It also makes me feel that I wasn't going mad about the little symtoms I had - weird sudden sickness that went as quickly as it came in particular and a few other things which may have been "signs" or may just have been the drugs.  Also, when my period started, it just wasn't like normal for a couple of days, after which it was like a normal period.  Can anyone tell me what hormone the "3" relates to?

Thanks,

R

x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone - how are you all today?

Rachael - I am sorry I can't help you with level 3 but just wanted to say how impressed I am with your PMA - really well done to you  

Sho - Sorry to hear that your symptoms are still coming and going. Are you still feeling heavy today?

Lou - Glad to hear your EC went well yesterday and congratulations on your 100% strike rate.  I am sure you will get a good fert rate also.

Vicky, Sarah, Katie, Sophia and all those who sent me good wishes for yesterday - thanks you so much, it really does mean alot

Well the good news is that I wasn't hospitalised this time, the anaethetist took the initiative and hooked me up to an IV drip before I was sedated.  It must have helped cause I feel alot better this time.  We got 13 eggs and so I was over the moon.  But this morning got a call to say that only 6 of the 13 could be used (siimilar to last time when only 8 of 16 could be used) apparently the others were either too immature or degenerative  Unfortunately and unlike last time only 3 of the 6 have fert (last time it was 7 out of 8 ).  I am now terrified that I will turn up tomorrow and have nothing to put back!!!  Does anyone know how egg maturity can be improved?  I spoke to the embryologist and asked whether it was because I was triggered too soon and he said no cause I had lots of follies and my E2 levels were good.  I know I must sound terribly ungrateful to be feeling sad at 3 embies but I had built my hopes up on hearing I had got 13 eggs but also I wanted to be able to have enough to freeze some.  Now all I am truly panicked that my ovaries must be on their last legs.  

lol
C
xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Good to hear Monday went ok for you Lou and Charlie.
It was lovely to hear form you too rachael. Im glad you are sounding positive.

I had my scan this morning. My lining is nice and thin which I was pleased about but I have a cyst so its back to double injections for another week. Depressingly familiar from the last time.

Hope your appointment on yeaterday went ok katie?

Good to hear you got to stimms Sophia, hope things are growing nicely.

Helen


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok.

Well the dreaded call came in this morning and none of my six eggs fertilised.  They didn't even try and do anything.  Apparently they check them again in the morning and tell us whether or not it's worth going in but I think that would be a miracle.

Am totally absolutely gutted and have spent most of day crying and hanging on to DH.

My DH has booked a appt with Mr Lavery as soon as poss but were offered an NHS appt with Dr Carby - has anyone heard of her??  Am going to see Mr Lavery but was just curious.

I am in total admiration of Rachael and Katie's PMA at the mo as in a very dark place and feeling horribly sorry for myself unfortunately.  It seems that everything is against us and now we've got to this stage we can't even get the eggs and sperm to fertilise (out of 12 eggs on last two cycles only one embie).  I just feel cheated.

On last appt MR Lavery said that poor fertlisation rates are either due to technical (wasn't that), poor eggs and sperm (apparantly all appeared normal) or statistical chance - the category he put us into.  Does this mean that our eggs and sperm just don't like each other??  Is there anything they can do with that at HH??

Sorry to be a moaning mini.

Lou xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

So sorry Lou!!! 
I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I think I have heard good things about Dr Carby, although I'm not 100% sure. I certainly recognise the name and aparently you remember more negative things than good, so I hope I am remembering her ok. I think I have read about people who have her and she is ok. Having said that I'm assumig Dr Carby is a woman  because you mention she is female in your post. Good luck with her.
I know you were worried about the quality of your eggs, and I don't think there is much you can do to improve that outside of foliic acid and plent protein. Maybe next time they can give you a more even development, that may have been part of the problem. I had a slightly similar thing this time, ut obviously pales compared to you situation. look fter yourself

charlie congrats on you egg collection

As for me, I'm struggling today. Today is as far as I got last time, and I'm hyper sensitive and paranoid. Pains are sharper than they have been and boobs not quite as sore, but again they do tend to be more sore in the evenings. i'm not sure if I have had light headed spells or if its the drugs or my imagination. I must admit I'm not as confident as I have been, but trying to keep strong. I have no intention of testing before Friday though....emotional suicide!!!!


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh Lou hon, I am so, so sorry.   
You are not a moaning min you have every right to feel gutted.  We are told to have a PMA and when we do it means that we just have further to fall.  If anyone is a moaning min it is me!! (I was feeling sorry for myself and very panicky - I am 40 in 8 weeks time, still childless and still don't know why).

I really did think that your results sounded fantastic all your follies gave you an egg which were all deemed suitable for fertilisation.  It is so unfair what's now happened. 
It does make you wonder whether we get the tailoring of treatment at HH?  I have friends at other private clinics and they do seem to be less rule based and certainly seem to get more information than we get.

I think that you are better off sticking with Mr Lavery I haven't met him but I have met Dr Carby. I cannot give you an opinion about how good she is or isn't because (I'm being totally honest with you) we went to the appt she had the tiniest mini skirt kilt on, high heels and stockings!! (yes they were definitely stockings - she kept crossing and uncrossing her legsso we could see!!) Consequently it was very hard to take anything she was saying seriously. 
I really hope that you get some answers Lou. 
I am thinking of you.

C
xxx


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Sho - hang in there     I am sure the sharp pains are a good sign.  Only a few hours to go and then today is over and you will have got further than last time.

Katie - Glad to hear that your coordination went well and that you are getting the treatment you want. One quick question - what makes a good candidate for Blastocyst transfer?

Helen - sorry to hear about your cyst.  I wonder why they don't just drain them?  Did it go after doubling the dose last time?  

A big   to Betty, Vicky, Reena, Sarah & Clairol - hope you are all well  

lol
C
xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Lou - what bad news you poor thing. Lets hang onto that hope that they get their act together overnight.

A sudden change in events for me.. I had a call to say my bloods were fine and I could start stimms 100iu on Thursday. There is no problem with the cyst apparently. How we swing from extremes of emotions in one day.

Fingers crossed for you Lou

Helen


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you for all your lovely messages.  Katie - please don't ever feel awkward about making good embies!!

I like the phrase 'pity party' and think I'm having a big one today - sometimes it such hard work being positive all the time.  I am on school holiday at the moment so I might just give in to my feelings tonight and tomorrow and then brush myself off again and think of a plan.  Dr Lavery is going to call my DH tomorrow with some 'preliminary thoughts' on why zero fertilization- apparently this only happens about once a month which selfishly made me feel even worse.  Going to do some research on immunological (?) issues too.

Will be thinking of you in the morning Charlie!

Not long now Sho xx

Lou xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Good evening ladies

Lou - I'm so sorry. I know how the waiting for the call is so scary and to have it come must be just awful. No need to brush yourself off just yet if you don't feel like it - sometimes we are so busy with Plans A, B etc - we don't give ourselves time to just get those feelings out. I know I have tried in the past to put a brave face and get on with things instantly and it has never really helped. Dr Carby (despite the incredibly high stilettos and short skirts - its weird that I find that a bit unprofessional even though clothes make zero difference to skill sometimes these outdated attitudes just stick around even if you think you are very diversity aware) has always been helpful but she will be going off soonish so Mr Lavery may give more continuity. It may just be chance - we had pretty poor fertilisation my 2nd cycle and Mr Megara said that it can just happen like that for no reason at all. What I did in the 3rd was to significantly (and I mean by a lot) up the protein and the water and although I got one less egg the fertilisation went up to 50%.

Katie - Scott is such a sweetie - I remember him being so excited about our embie which suddenly out of the blue started doing something the morning of ET when he thought it was a goner. Glad they are letting you go to blasts - if you weren't a candidate then I can't imagine who would be.

Helen - great news that the cyst is not a problem and you can start stimms.

Charlie - Best of luck for tomorrow    . I have always found with the H/smith is that they are happy to discuss stuff with you at length if you initiate the conversation and give you details of bloods etc they just seem to work on the base line assumption that people don't want to be blinded with science. I certainly didn't know anything my first cycle and went through it in complete ignorance which in some ways was a blessing. I also am slightly wary of masses of blood tests especially when each blood test is charged for as in some places - call me cynical but.....

Sho - just keep away from those tests. I have a confession - I have never used a HPT for any of my cycles - just too terrified of the result! I still have one in my cabinet but you cant have it! 

Rachael- afraid I cant help on the hormone they are talking about as it doesn't sound like Hcg. I think you are right to take a positive whatever the level as a good sign.

Sophia - hope the stimming is going to plan.

 Vicky, Sarah, Clairol, Reena and everyone else.

Bit about me - sorry its baby stuff if you want to avoid I wouldn't mind if you did. Well I went for my "got to have another scan soon" scan this morning at the Fetal Medicine Centre. The receptionist told me it was too early for a nuchal but the doc said no so he did it. Babba looking fine and dandy - he has brought forward the due date to 27 October (day before DD's b'day!). There was one issue he was a tad concerned with which can be perfectly normal at this stage (11w2d or 4 as he insisted) but can be a sign of horrid things. Having done the bloods and scanned the baby very very thoroughly though he is positive it wont be a problem but I am back next week just to check it has gone away which he thinks is likely. I am so glad I went there and did not wait for my NHS nuchal as if they spotted this thing it would have been weeks until the bloods were back and weeks and weeks of worry. So I have started to tell people which is a big milestone.

Love to everyone
Betty x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Lou, Im so sorry to hear your news   i can only imagine what you must be going through at the moment. Hope that you and DH are loking after each other at this most painful time.  i hope that you get some answers from mr lavery.  I have had some contact with Dr Carby and found her very good but she is very pg so unlikley to be at the clinic for much longer i would have thought.  Mr lavery sounds a better option as he is a consultant and will be experienced.  

Rachel, thinking of you too   I dont know much about hormone levels im afraid but know it must be very difficult to stay positive at this difficult time.  i will be thinking of you on Friday 

Charlie, well done on your EC.  Try to stay positive, it only takes one embryo to make it happen.  I have always had a low fertilisation rate but still produced reasonable embryos.  Hope ET goes well tomorrow  

Sho, how things with you?  sorry it sounds like its a been a difficult 2ww for you.  well done on resisting the tests.  

Helen, great to hear that cyst is not causing  you more grief.  good luck with the stimming   

Katie, glad your appointment went well and that you can go ahead with Day 5 transfer - not long to go now before you start   

Sophia, good luck for stimming   

Betty, glad that you got your scan and babba looking well!  Hope that the further tests are reassuring and that everything turns out ok.  Must be a great feeling to finally let the world know! 


Hi Vicky, reena. Zora and everyone else, hope you all doing well 


Quick update on me: feeling fine.  Follow up with Mr Trew went Ok - confirmed that my endo is basically beyond treatment - hard to hear the truth but I knew that this was pretty much the case and means that basically my egg quality will continue to be poor and the general environment of the womb is not great.  However, he has clipped my R tube to treat hydrosalpinx and given my womb a clear out so chances are improved next time.  We will be trying again mid May and this time on the short protocol so at least will feel like we are doing something different - avoiding all those cysts i usually get in response to buserelin and the whole process just being much shorter.  Trying my hardest to stay positive and hope that this is 4th time lucky for us. 
Reading everyones's post tonight just reinforces what a rollercoaster this IF is. 

take care everyone
Sarah
x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

sorry i havent had a chance to post for a few days. a quick post as need to get to bed!

Lou - am so sorry to read your post, i really am keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.
Thinking of you and DH at this time, i know that we cant experience what you are going through right now but am thinking of you and sending you lots of       

Rachael - sorry also to hear your news, i am in a similar position - i went in on friday for what i thought would be confirmation that my hcg had become zero, only to have a call (or rather me call when i hadnt heard by 4.30pm) that my HCG level was very low and it didnt look good. I really admire your positive attitude. 

Sho - good luck, hang in there, not long to  go. Keep positive

Katie, Betty, Sarah and Vic, Helen,  hello and will send longer note tomorrow


lol reenaxx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello all.

Lou, I read your post at work yesterday but couldn't reply as we have lots of internet police!  It stayed with me all day and I was really thinking of you and sending you   

I am really sorry for you, I don't know if there is any chance of things looking better today but I hope so.  Thanks for saying you admire my PMA but like Katie I have had some pretty bleak moments and I think you really have to let these things come out and roll with the punches so that you then reach a point where you can move on.  An immediate "stiff upper lip" approach is probably not healthy.  I am surprising myself at the moment and don't really know where I am getting my strength from but I swear accupuncture is playing a huge part in it all. Not sure if you are london based but I can recommend Oeuf Therapy rooms in Queens's Park - they have a website and are fantastic.  Hopefully you will speak to Mr Lavery today and start to feel that you can formulate your next steps.  It does sound like this could be incredibly bad luck and there may be lots of nutritional stuff you can both do to prepare for next time.  Again, Oeuf have nutritionists who could talk you through things.  

Charlie - stay postive.  I had three embryos and they were good quality and I got a positive result albeit it is not looking good at all for me. You would only put two back anyway so all you are looking at is not freezing any which would have been great but is not the end of the world, especially if they put two good ones back in.  It is such a rough journey that I think it is natural to be disappointed.

Helen - what a rollercoaster!  I remember having a few moments of one minute thinking it was all over and the next being told it is full steam ahead - exhausting but exciting!

Sho - how are you doing?? I have been keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Betty - glad to hear your scan was good and hope the little concern is all fine.  I love hearing from the pg ladies and am really glad you don't abandon this board as it is lovely to hear from you and to be reminded that there are people out there who are at Hammersmith and were in the same palce as us not too long ago but are now pg and looking forward to being mums.

Hello to everyone else - Katie - thanks for the link, I haven't checked it out yet but am off work today so will do later.

Anyone doing nice stuff over Easter?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello everyone sorry not been around much. Mum is home now after her knee op . All went well
Lou very sorry to hear your news. Wish I could help I had that dreaded phone call on my 1st IVF, I kmow what you mean about feeling 'cheated'. I hope Mr. Lavery can offer some enlightenment. We're all here for you if you need us. 
Sho - hope your 2 little soldiers are holding on . 
I'll have to do some serious catching up as I am well behind as to everyone 's progress.
Wendy and Cheery hope all is OK. Not heard from you in a while


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi there!

Well its nearly crunch time for me and I have to say i'm barely sane at this point.
I found a touch a dark brown sticky mucus this afternoon and flew into a blind panic obviously. i dashed home and got straight into bed. I went to the loo a few more times and now there's nothing to see at all. I am worried. My abdominal pain is negligible now, but more frequent and boob pain has changed from being just nipples to whole breast, no nips and more of a bruised sensation. I could read loads into everything but am to traumatised to move, or do anything and am scared to go to the loo.

those of you lucky ladies who have been through this and now have big bumps....give me hope?


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Sho - you are nearly there and I really hope you get a BFP.  I just can't say one way or the other re how you are feeling but wanted to send you lots of                                

Hopefully that should do it!


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hang on in there Sho!! Not long to go now!  I really do have everything crossed for you.

Thanks again for all the lovely words of advice.

As expected by yesterday morning they still had done nothing.  DH spoke to Mr Lavery in the afternoon who had only had a brief look at notes but apparently all the eggs were mature and normal and there was no problem with the sperm.  He said zero fertilization  with ICSI is....wait for it... one in a thousand  
He said asked if we'd consider donor eggs or sperm which I'm not ready for yet and not sure if I ever will be.  

I read some of the backposts and there was one where someone asked Mr Lavery if they look at immune issues at HH (Katie??) and he said no.  There must be something else that HH can offer us if our eggs and sperm are normal other than suggesting donors.

He said that by our appt on 2nd May he will have gone through all the reports in detail and then advice us.  Presumably if we wanted immune things looked into then HH would support us and recommend somewhere if it is a treatment that they don't do themselves.

I'm sorry for the lack of personal posts to others but I'm really caught up in my own bubble at the moment and not quite sure what to do for the best.

Lou xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Just a quickie to saying thinking ofyou today sho and everything crossed for you  - bit hurried - I have my in laws here for a week (they are LOVELY so really looking forward to having some time with them but it will lessen my internet time.
Wishing you all a happy Easter and loads of eggs in whatever form this year.
love Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one to wish you all a very happy easter!
    

I will be off the board for a few days as going down to Cornwall today for a long weekend.  Hope you all have a relaxing weekend 

Sho, will be thinking of you on test day (Friday?) and keeping everything crossed for you    
Lou, thinking of you  

Sarah
x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Lou

I am so sorry, you must feel truly dreadful.  

I don't think that you can be expected to make any decisions about donors or anything else at this time, I am sure you don't need the added pressure.  It seems that there are many more answers that you need to be provided with before you can even think about the next steps.  I don't think that there is anything I can say that will make you feel better.  Just know that my heart really does go out to you  

lol
C
xxx


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Sho - Hope you are feeling better today?  Hang in there not long to go now                 

Sarah - Glad your follow up went well & it looks like you have a plan to focus on, sending you lots of these to keep that PMA going          Hope you have a great time in Cornwall and hope you get to see the sun  

Reena -   sorry that you are still having to go and receive bad news on a weekly basis.  Wish there was something more that I could say.

Rachel -  thanks for the support.  Are you any wiser re the hormone levels?

Vicky - Have a nice time with the in-laws, am sure they will just want to spoil you rotten!  

Hi to Katie, Betty, Helen, Sophia, Clairol & all the other Hammersmith buddies   

lol
C
xxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I am sorry I have been AWOL lately but is a year tomorrow that my sister in law passed away and my hubby has been having a tough time trying to keep his mum going this week.
But I have been looking in and I am so sorry Lou.

Sho Good luck today hun I had cramps and sore boobs and all my normal period symptoms and was convinced it was on the way and a friend also a ff pointed out that there is no difference between period pains and pregnancy pains.
So Everything crossed for you.
Also I am 23 weeks pregnant and still have what feels like period cramps.

Hello to everyone else Hope all is well
Thinking of you all

loadsa love hugs
Wendy woo
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy wish you and DH all the best at this difficult time  
Katie hope the band have stopped the 'tantrum' and you manage to get to the Isle of Wight. 
Happy Easter to everyone  
Sho -good luck for tomorrow. 
Lou I'm writing you a PM. It  does take a couple of weeks for the IVF notes to go through. If you're up to it yo could phone the embryology department. I did that on my second cycle .


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
I just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year as its Easter and eggs is what this is all about........
also wanted to say that even though I have never met any of you I find you all the most inspiring and courageous bunch of women......... Katie I am blown away by your knowledge, ability to steer us to useful links, your resilience despite the numerous disappointments..... Maybe your DH could borrow Supernanny to sort out those naughty boys - or maybe he could instigate the naughty step or shut them ina room on their own for as many minutes as they are old......
Reena - I too am staggered that you are still going in for the bloods - how exhausting......
Sho and Sophia - I cannot imagine what your experiences have been like having your siblings murdered..... I keep thinking about that and my heart goes out to you
Lou so sorry to hear your news - pants   
And love too to Zora and Shamrock and Betty and Helen and Rachel and Charlie and Sarah and apologies for anyone I have missed......
What really comes across to me over and over is that there are some little souls  out there who would be sooooo lucky to have you as their mums and wish us all by 2007 sleep deprivation, dirty nappies, months of morning sickness and horrible indigestion and glorious babies that we have fallen in love with.......
much much       to all,
Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Ladies

Very quick hello before I disappear off to my parents for the break.
Happy Easter everyone.

Woo - so sorry about your sister in law. It must be very painful.

Katie - thanks for asking about the bloods - they came back totally normal which was a relief. Risk for the really horrid things gone from at worse case 1 in 4 to 1 in 3400. Hope your DH's boys have sorted themselves out.

Lou - sorry Mr Lavery was not so helpful.  It is probably best to wait until he has had a proper look at all the notes, spoken to the embryologists and done a proper consult before deciding any next steps. It could very well be that you just were unlucky enough to be that 1 in a 1000 and next time it could be different. I am sure they will have something to offer if you dont want to use a donor.

Sho - thinking of you.

Sarah - so glad that the op has improved the chances for next time. Have a lovely weekend in Cornwall.

Vicky, Zora, Rachael, Reena, Charlie, Helen, Clairol, Wendy and Sophia - hey there!

talk to you all next week.
Love
Betty x


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Just a quick post for now

Sho -     Keeping everything crossed for you today.  Hope it all goes really well.

lol
C
xxx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Good luck Sho- thinking of you today!!

Lou xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

HI all!

Thanks to all of you for your kind messages and for thinking of me. I've been for my blood test and am  waiting for the phone call. I know it will be negative, I started bleeding on Wednesday and it has been getting progressivey worse accompanied with my usual period pains. Obviously I'm disappointed but am trying to think myself fortunate that I;ve managed to get this far, some women don't even end up with eggs to collect.

We're thinking about where to go from here, and I know that it won't involve Hammersmith, but for now I'm waiting for the call so I can breathe out and let go of the 1%of me that is still clinging to some hope.

Thanks again to all of you, and good luck with whatever stage you are at. When I'm feeling a bit less selfish i will come and do some personals

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well Dr Meridis called and it was negative as expected. Obviously we're gutted but prepared yesterday for it.
Now we have to think about what to do next. My husband is away for all of June and July and all of october so it makes things a bit tricky. 

I promise I will do personals....honest


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Sho

I am so so sorry   

lol
C
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks girls

Going for a cream tea in Windsor tomorrow to try and pick me up. Food always chears me up, especially if its sweet and fat.

We're still trying to talk through the next steps. I'm the type of person that always needs aplan unfortunately

Lynn I'm sorry you didn't get lucky 

thanks again xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Sho,
I am so sorry to hear your news......... 
Sending you much love   
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sho. So sorry to read your news. Look after yourself and DH.
Keep us posted on your plans.

Helen


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Sho - I am so sorry to read your post.
Am still thinking of you and your DH.
Lou xx


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies
I haven't been on in a month of Sundays due to dd being on school holidays this past week and SIL and future BIL and MIL and FIL (yes, all 4)  househunting in our neck of the woods and staying over with us while hunting, its been busy!

Just to let you know all is still going well with us and I'm now into my 14th week .  Went for Nuchal Scan last Tuesday and all seeems to be fine.  Still hard to believe, I'm hoping reality will check on soon.  Love to all.

Shamrock63


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just catching up, been awol sometime now.  

Lou and Sho  I'm thinking of you both, and your DH's.  Sho have a lovely day in Windsor.  I'm sure it'll do you some good and divert your attention, if only for a short time.

Sending you both     

Katie I hope you got to go to Isle of Wright.

Well as for me I had my 9day scan today, and I have 10 follies, appt was 7am then had to wait until 9am to get more Puregon.  I was soo worried that I'd be close to the number that would have a high OHSS risk value.  The right has responded more than the left (been doing injections only on the right! I wonder).  
Had my call I have 2 more days of injection and then the late night one on Sunday.  EC booked for Tuesday.  Getting really nervous.  Had a good acupuncture session today, so just need to give Guy a call tomorrow with the details and book my before and after appts.

Gonna continue to chill this weekend.  

Happy Easter to you you all


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Just logged on Sho to hear your news, I am so sorry it didn't work, I really am.  I hope you are ok and spending your time with DH supporting each other.  I know what you mean about needing to have a plan and I'm sure you will come up with one soon.  I noticed you said in one of your posts that the next steps wouldn't involve Hammersmith - are you thinking of trying another clinic?  lots of   to you.

Vikky - what a lovely post! You are right - we are all great! Katie, hope your DH has sorted himself and his bands out.

 to everyone else!

I also went for another blood test yesterday which was negative.  My last one had been positive but level 3 so it was good to finally have comfirmation that it was back to 0.  The good and very surprising news when I spoke to Dr Merides was that he told me that my health authority will allow me to have 2 IVFs on the NHS.  I am stunned but very pleased as I didn't think any of them did this.  I also feel guilty about it as it is really unfair that some ladies don't even get one go on the NHS! however, I am not going to look a gift horse in the mouth and DH said don't feel guilty as we pay our taxes like everyone else.  Dr merides is filling out the booking form for me and I should hear something in about three weeks but in the meantime I can still go and see Mr Lavery as private patient for a follow up.

Having a nice weekend now.  I had a really boozy lunch yesterday and then saw some other friends for more booze and slept it off this morning!  I haven't done that for ages and it was really nice!!  We are thinking of buying a new telly which is exciting.  I am going to tryto do some gardening too in order to work off all the chocolate I ahve already started eating!  

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello

Rachael    I don't plan on having another fresh cycle at Hammersmith. I have 9 frozen embryos left there and will have a frozen attempt there while my husband is out of the country for June and July. I don't feel able to let two months go without trying be it naturally or otherwise. We have made an appointment with Woking nuffield but I don't get to see the consultant til November because the waiting list is so long. HAving said that my husband is away so much this year that it is almost doing us a favour. I've been thinking about our situation a lot and I deep deep down believe that IVF is pretty much a waste of time for us. I believe the problem is my attitude. It will never work while I'm this up tight and tense about the whole thing, I've got loads of preseed and i think we stand a good chance of conceiveing naturally with my new f*** it attitude!! He does have a poor count, but men with worse have conceived so here goes..... If we still haven't conceived by November we'll go ahead with Woking, if we have great.
I'm sorry your pregnancy didn't work out, you must have been devastated, but now that your level is back to normal can you get back on the IVF wheel, or do you have a new plan of your own?

Springes well done on your follicles and good luck for egg collection. Remember to drink lots!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I hadn't finished!!!!! .....ruddy computer

Congrats Shamrock on your scan

Thanks to vicky GG lou maria Charlie and Almay may and anyone else  I've missed for your kind words of support I really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Sho

Am so pleased to hear that you are going to keep on trying (naturally or otherwise).  Am sure you have heard this hundreds of times before and might have even tried it but what about acup for DH.  I have heard countless stories of the improvement in s/c after a course of acup?

lol
C
xxx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Sho

Have been thinking of you all weekend, have relatives staying so just havent had a chance to log on.

I am so sorry to hear your news, hope you and your hubby are looking after yourselves, all i can say is that time is a great healer, i felt so low the last few weeks i couldnt imagine feeling normal again but am starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel and just try and take it a day at a time..i too need a plan to focus on. You are so strong just going through IVF so take the time you need...

How was your cream tea - we are thinking of doing the same tomorrow at the National Potrait gallery,I think a good dose of cream and scones is in order! 


had my final blood test which was negative on thursday, felt sad and relieved at the same time to be able to draw a line under the last couple of months...


betty, charlie, zora and katie and vickie and all you other lovely ladies, will post a proper note once relatives go next sunday!!


thinking of you all

happy easter

love reena


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all

Charlie    thanks for your message. I have talked about acupuncture with my husband, mainly for me, but it is something to think about. To be honest, because I'm trying to get back to basics I think I will avoid it. I think it could be something to get obsessed with and I'm trying to get rid of that from my life. I don't know why, but I feel deep down that we can get lucky naturally by cutting out some of the nonsense that can take your life over when your are desperate. By that I mean things like not touching a drop of alchohol when people get pregnant whilst they are drunk and alchoholics have children, things like the nutrition aspect as laid down by the gospel of Zita West from mount Sinai that commands, thou shalt not eat anything with taste or pleasure, on pulses and things you've never heard of. If that were the answer how come women in parts of the world that are struck with famine manage it! I'm going to try living my life normally for a bit, with a bit more lube to help my husbands sperm and leave it at that for a couple of months. As I've said, he's away June and July, and i don't think I can not try for those two months, so a frozen cycle may be in order, but I won't be getting stressy over it. It will either work, or it won't. If it doesn't I need to be able to live my life.
How are things with you at the moment?

Reena    I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you to have to keep going back for tests to be finally told the pregnancy is over. How cruel. As if your body hadn't already told you. The whole process is a cruel one. You must be very strong to keep going through that. I can say that cream tea is great for curing your mood problems. It was ace!!! Salmon sandwiches, cucumber sandwiches, three scones (obviously with clotted cream and jam) and three cakes...yes three not to mention about 4 cups of tea. And further more, on the walk back to the car, I had a portion of chips.....mmmmmm I hope you enjoy yours


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sho -So sorry things didn't work out for you this time. Good news you have some frosties . Good luck with whatever you decide next.  I too have got away from the Zita West bible and feel much less stressed to be honest.It's good to get things into perspective especially after having gone through so much . All this talk of cream teas is tempting .
Reena- good to hear form you. You've been through so much this cycle. Can't imagine  how hard it must have been. Hope you're having a fun weekend with the rellies.
Been at mums but back now and enjoying vegging out on the sofa catching up on dvds.DH wokring
Hi to everyone


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Sho - the acupuncture might be good just to get your body back to normal after all the treatment - not even as a fertility thing and totally get that you want to give all the     rules and     regs a break for now - go for it girl.
love Vicky x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ladies

thanks Vicky and zora for your support. I must say I feel a bit of a reble throwing out Colonel Zita who has been like a strict sister to me for the last year,but just in the few days since our negtive result I feel great. I'm relaxed and looking forward to the future whatever it entails which hasn't happened for a long time. So thanks for not shouting me down and saying that IVF is the be all and end all which I kind of expected to hear given the site etc and the fact that everyone os either on or about to get on the tread mill.

thanks for the acu suggestion Vicky and enjoy vegging out zora!! I'm loving that at the moment, getting really fat though


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thalia and good luck with your cycle. I never met Dr. Carby but saw her around the place. Good news on her having her baby girl.
Sho-welcome to the ''other' world which I too am temporarily in. My op is in May so until then will just TTC naturallly and try  not to obsess about time running out too much. Not much can do about it anyway. Booked a weekend away meanwhile to Norway which is somewhere neither of us have been to and we love visiting new countries.
Loujane hope you and DH are well and enjoying at least a weekend off work.
Katie sounds like you've been busy
Sarah -how was Cornwall ?
Hi to all our  ladies and the rest of us still trying


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Sho28:  I'm so sorry to hear this one hasn't worked for you.  My thoughts are with you, as I was dealing with this, this exact weekend last year

Zora:  Good luck with the op.

AlmaMay:  My due date is 18th October

Hi to everyone else

Shamrock63


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had my EC today and they collected 8 eggs.  Really happy with that as I have a good chance of getting to ET, just ancious to know how many will hopefully fertilise.  I was the only one in today, and the normal theatre was closed so had to walk through to the main ones, embrassing walking  and then being wheeled through waiting room and part of the hospital. So anyone in this week for EC or ET you've been warned, but it was really okay
Woke up part way through and they had to top me up again, always happens (reckons they think I'm lighter than what I actually am.)  Feeling okay now, trying to nap but can't.  DH watching Snatch, which I wanna watch too, but think I'll head upstairs.

Take care all

Sophia xxx




Sophia xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck Sophia. that souds like a pretty good haul of eggs. Fingers crossed.

I am about a week behind you if everything goes to plan. In on Fri to check on the numbers and size of what is hopefully growing in there.

Are you working during your 2ww?

Hope everyone is well.  
Helen


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Helen and Katie

Yep back on Thusday for ET.  I'm resting as I need to go to work tomorrow,should be okay as desk bound and no pressures.  I haven't told work about IVF and been telling them that appts etc are due to knee prob.  Today holiday, and then off from Thursday until next Tues 25th, so going to be working most of the 2ww. I've recently moved departments and as its not down in writing yet, don't want them to have an excuse to go back to my old position which was fun but stressful.

Helen hope everything goes well with your scan on Friday.

Sophia


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen good luck with your   Hopefully there'll belots of 'Easter eggs'
Sophia well done on your 8 eggs . That's great news      
Rest up hope you'knee' isn't too painful tomorrow. I've never told work about my treatment I know how you feel about that. 
HI Katie and everyone else


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done Sophia, 
Hope your eggs are happily fertilising    
and good luck for Thursday.
love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies - first time on since the Easter break.

First - Sho - I am so very sorry that it didn't work for you this time round. Hope that the cream tea and a day away helped in a small way to improve your spirits. Sounds like you have a plan sorted out. Is Woking near you? I always feel that convenience of a clinic to home or work is an extremely under-rated quality - I had not even considered it first time round but if I was starting again I would. Travel hassle is just another load of stress you don't need. I know what you mean about Colonel Zita although in person she was very much less of a matron than the books suggest and the nutritionist I saw at her clinic was very relaxed about me continuing with having coffee every day and generally diverting from the rules. I think it is what ever floats your boat - if you want to only eat hemp seed then go ahead if you don't don't. Prof Winston was always very dismissive of nutrition/vitamins etc etc having anything to do with fertility. Hope the frozen cycles of the natural way do the trick for you. I found acupuncture very relaxing - I did before this IF lark and so it felt natural to carry on.

Shamrock - good to hear from you - glad the nuchal went well - no more scans until 20 weeks now. Sounds like there will be lots of babysitting on hand from your family in due course with all this house hunting!

Sophia - 8 eggs from 10 follies is great. I'm sure you will get great fetilisation. Hope you get to relax before ET even if it is at your desk. I know the thing with work is always quite tricky. I have always used a minor op as the excuse. Luckily my boss is v. understanding and never questions me. I only work part time though so occasionally stuff has happened on the days off so it is easier. I have worked in all my 2ww I don't think it helps to brood.

Reena - glad you have got the final blood test over with too. Did you get your cream tea?

Katie - hope you found your FIL in good spirits when you visited. From what I remember of the home my gran was in he will be surrounded by lots of ladies so he might like that....

Rachael - glad to hear you have another NHS cycle. I just hate the way you keep having to go back for repeat bloods. When I miscarried I had to keep going for weeks as it took ages to go to normal. At least you know that when you are back to what they want you can start scheduling in the next round.

Thalia - Welcome! I had a negative cycle last Nov too - perhaps we crossed in clinic? Glad to see you here. I found this board has really helped me get through the ups and downs. Thanks for the news about Dr Carby.

Zora - I saw something about Norway on TV the other week - it looked beautiful - all those fantastic fjords. Not sure I could cope with all the pickled fish and reindeer meat though!

 to Clairol, Helen, Vicky, Charlie, Sarah, Lou and Wendy and everyone else I have missed.

Had my NHS nuchal today which went well. Baby measuring 12w2 days so my due date is now 29 October. It has changed about 4 times already which is ridiculous seeing as it is about 99% certain I am going to be induced early like last time. Hope everyone had a relaxing break I went home to be pampered by my mum and dad. We had a lot of fun announcing our news to family and close friends. Hope everyone gets that joy soon.

Love
Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophia good luck for tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all.

Betty congrats on your scan.

Sophia well done with your eggs, I hope transfer goes ok for you.

As for me, I have mixed days at the moment, but am still convinced that positivity will be the key to our success and that shaking off the rigours of IVF will help with that. I must admit despite my optimism, I have had a few days when I've cursed everyone I've bumped into who is obviously pregnant and cursed my own body for letting me down, but over all, I'm feeling pretty ok.

The preseed is here and ovulation day will be here at anytime. To be honest I'm not sure when it will arrive because my bleeding didn't have a definite start, but I'm taking my temperature so I'll spot it not to mention the free LH detectors I got with my preseed. What a bargain!!


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone
only just catching up after weekend - manic few days at work 

Sho, so sorry to hear your news   Hope that you and DH looking after each other.  Good news that you have frosties though and a plan  for the summer.  keep positive if you can and enjoy a bit of indulgence.  I have always tried to stay reasonably healthy during cyles but never gone for the strict Colonel Zita thing myself - although do own a copy of her book! 

Lou, how are  you doing?  Hope that when you get your follow up consultaiton with Mr L that he is able to give you some answers. 

Reena and rachel, glad that things have finally come to end for you both.  Must be good to finally draw a line under everything and have time to pick yourselves up and think positively for the future.  Rachel - good news about the NHS treatments

Sophia - well done on the 8 eggs!  Thinking of you tomorrow for ET   

Charlie, how are things with you?  all ok on the 2WW?!!   

Helen, good luck Friday with your scan, hope your follies growing nicely.   

Wendy, good to hear from you but sorry that you and DH had such a difficult anniversary this weekend, hope it all went as smoothly as is possible  

Zora, glad that your mum ok.  Great news about Norway - sounds lovely.  Any news on a date for your op in May? 

Katie, good luck with BMS this week!! Glad that you enjoyed the Isle of Wight - its somewhere i have never been 

Thalia,  . welcome to the board, you will get lots of support here. 

Betty, great news about your scan,  must be lovely being able to share your news with family and friends

Clairol, how you getting on?  all prepared? 

Hi to Vicky, Shamrock, cheery ,anyone else ive missed

Well, DH and I had nice relaxing easter weekend in Cornwall.  Just what we needed after the op, although work has been pretty hectic since..... 
We have booked a week in Portugal first week of May and then its all systems go for us mid May - start the short protocol.  We have co-ordination appointment next week. Feeling apprehensive - exciting but the 4th time on this rollercoaster makes me feel v anxious too.... Dont how I can cope with another BFN so keeping everything crossed.  Going for some acupuncture on Friday - something else new that Im hoping will help this time.  

take care everyone 
Sarah
x


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi ladies,

just a quickie, Arsenal are playing.  Feeling much better than last night, felt like someone had played hide and seek with my eggs and ovaries.  Work was A Okay.  I called HH  7 out of the 8 had fertilized and doing well.  Really Happy.

Sho - Everyone has those off days and your more than entitled to voice them!  But remember as you've said positivity will be the key, you have your plan and your very passionate about it, so also hold onto that.

Betty - Fantastic news on your scan

Zora - Many thanks, have you booked Norway yet?

Katie - I bet your DH doesn't mind.  Don't know what to say about the angry woman.  Could try being overly sweet.  They get tried of it and leave you alone. Only tried once mind, a couple of years back, but it almost broke me.

Helen - hows the stimming going

Vicky - Thanks for the dance - cool man.

All you other lovely ladies hope all is well.  


Sophia xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow Sophia 7 out of 8 . That's 87.5% very impressive. Good luck for tomorrow  
Sho - I've got plenty of ov sticks but have run out of pre-seed  and this week is THE week. Typical can't seem to get anything right at the mo


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Not long back from my ET, all 7 were at the 4 cell stage and good quality.  Full bladder was really uncomfortable, almost cried.  
Stopped off at a greasy spoon, now going to watch Dh clean the house, watch a film and have a nap.

Catch up with you all this evening


Sophia xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done on getting through all that Sophia and well done on 7 embryos.Good luck for 2ww 
Thalia never heard of an IF blog before. Interesting will check yours out


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done Sophia,
Fantastic - the day of my ET there was a power cut in that part of the hospital so my five minute wait after the first person went in (I was second on the list) became an hour and a half and my bladder is not great at the best of times    had to empty a bit and drink more twice but that bit was really difficult.  Hope you had a good nap and movie - my DH had the dambusters on DVD which we watched on our return - I figured that if these little embryos were going to make it we might as well start as we mean to go on so the Dambusters it was   Take it easy and well done - huge achievement having got this far.
Thalia I haven't heard of a IF blog before either ... will check it out too..
Katie - I'd love to meet up and put some faces to names - have put 16/5 in my diary awaiting instructions.
Helen - good luck with your scan tomorrow
Zora and Sho - what is preseed
Sarah - how are you feeling post op?  Cornwall and Portugal sound like very smart ideas.
Betty - congrats on nuchal scan.  What a relief for you and your DH.
Zora, Reena, Rachel, Sho, Lou, Charlie, Wendy, Shamrock, Clairol - hi to you all too and to anyone else I have missed.
Big hugs and much  
love Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Back form my 9am, scan, I wonder if we passed in the corrider Thalia?

I have 8 follies, 7 between 15-13 and 1 is 11. I have no idea if this is good, average or low but Im thinking is average so am happy enough.  Back on Monday for another scan then likely EC on Weds.

Such a relief to know there is something up there and not just too many easter eggs!

Next hurdle today is for DH to pass his driving test this afternoon. Its all go!

 everyone

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen ohpe DH was lucky. Your scan sounds above average. At the end of the day it's down to quality but souds like your well on your way.        
Vicky I was having my EC when that power cut happened. I'm told it happened just after they finished EC. Of course I was completely out of it .
Thalia read your bolg yesterday was v. interesting. You're a good writer !!
Sarah my op should be on May 18th . Seems a long way off but trying not to think about it.
Happy weekend to everyone


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Evening ladies

Helen - good news about the follies and hopefully DH came home with good news about his test. I had to take mine 3 times - I was mortified as I had always been one who passed every exam and suddenly I was a dunce.

Thalia - I read back on your blog. I'm impressed. We didn't cross at EC but I had a lot of fun identifying Dr Casual and Dr Condescending. Still trying to work out who Dr Candour is though and which one is Dr Meridis. Sounds like your scan was just as it should be too. By the way with magpies if you only see one you are supposed to say "hello Mr Magpie how is your wife?" and that dispels the bad luck of not seeing the pair...

Vicky and Zora - its kinda cool that you were in on the same day with the same power cut without knowing.

Sophia - glad it all went well at ET. Did you freeze the remaining ones - I presume so given they were good ones. Hope you are taking a bit easy over the weekend.

Katie - a meet sounds like a great idea. Its in my diary too.

Sarah - Cornwall and then Portugal sound like great preparation for the next cycle.

Sho - I was glad Vicky asked about the preseed - I thought I had at least an MA in IF but had no idea what it was!

 to everyone else too.

Got nothing planned this weekend. DH is going on a lunatic business trip to Whichita in Kansas on Monday - back on Wednesday. Typically this covers one appointment at UCH with the rheumatologist at 8.30 on Mon am and with another with the obstetrician on Tuesday. DD wont be impressed. Doubt Whichita has good gift shops in the airport either...

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hey Ladies, wow there are so many of us now  

Just thought I'd drop by and say Hi and catch up on the news... sounds like you are all in the thick of it with tx!!  Wishing you all bags and bags of    

As for me, well things have hotted up now and I've been in and out of hospital for the last 4 weeks    I'm now on Fragmin (Heparin stuff) as they are concerned about DVT's and my BP   looks more like a score in darts!!!    I'm now at home on a reprieve until Tuesday and at that point I think they're going to tell me when I'm going to deliver        I have a feeling babba should be with me in the next couple of weeks, which is a dream come true but scary all the same!!

I'm with Katie in the hope that we have lots and lots more Hammersmith babies!!!     

Keep smiling girls and keep positive... I was sure it was never going to work for me and now look at the state I'm in!!!  

Cheery xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Katie,
My EDD is 17/10/06
I am intrigued.........how do you get to go to football for work?
Charlie good luck tomorrow - everything crossed.
Helen good luck for your scan.
Just a quickie - rushing off to buy my nephew a hamster for his birthday....... more of a cat girl myself - never understood the rodents as pets things though my husband is quite a guinea pig fan having had them when young.........
Happy Sunday to you all and really looking forward to putting some faces to names on May 16th - anyone else coming??!!
love Vicky x
Wow Cheery - that is amazing......... how exciting.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Would love to come on the 16th but not quite sure I'm gonna be able too bearing in mind my recent news...          

Have a fab time girls and I will try my best to come to the next meet (will I still qualify?)

Cheery x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Katie, thanks for moving me up the list.  I feel good and nervous about my first cycle and self injecting.  I'm so glad I can come here and be understood though, it makes a big difference!  I had some acupuncture on Friday and that has really helped to relax me and boost my energy.  I must book up to see a counsellor at HH.

Any thoughts on where you might meet up on the 16th? I'm interested in joining you.

Hugs to everyone,
Clairol


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Evening ladies

Just a quickie - really just checking in tomorrow to see if you are all ok.

Thank you those who asked after me - I am having a bit of a dark weekend.  We went away to Devon which was lovely. This might just be me but when you are away from your own surroundings the 'real world' doesn't seem so real and problems don't seem that great.  Even though it rained most of our stay we had a really nice time, saw some very prety places and I reacquainted myself with a nice glass of wine!

Since we got back I've found it difficult to get a grip - for the first time I am seriously having to consider the prospect that DH and I may never have a baby that is 'both' of ours and I'm not too sure how to deal with that.  Our appt with Mr lavery is on the Tuesday after Bank Holiday so am counting down the days.

I might be able to meet on the 16th but Tuesday is staff meeting night after school so will depend on where you meet and if I can get there at a reasonable time.

Sorry to bring doom and gloom to your Sunday evenings - probably just going back to work blues.

Good luck Charlie for tomorrow xx

Lou xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just a quick one to wish Charlie lots of luck for tomorrow       
You have been very quiet in your 2ww, hope that means things have been going well for you 
Will be thinking of you 


Clairol, good luck to you for starting txn on Wed    

Sarah
x 

Sorry no more personals - will try to do in the week, hope everyone doing ok


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck Charlie, hope the 2ww was ok for you?

I am definitely on for EC on Weds. Im a little disapointed with the haul of follies.. now only 6 in their 20s. The other 2 are 16-18 so maybe could catch up in time?

Helen


----------



## charlieT (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know that I haven't been to HH this morning.  I have just arrived home after being discharged from St Mary's, I was taken to A&E last Tuesday, admitted and been there ever since so no activity on the Board, so I am afraid I cannot give any personal messages at the moment.  I just thought that you would want to know where I was.  
Everything was going great in fact too well, I got no pain/complications after EC/ET and by last weekend I started to get the tell tale stabbing pains and corresponding headache that I got on my last bfp.  But by Monday I started to get quite bad pains but just took aspirin/paracetamol and accepted it as ovaries playing up as we all do.  By Tuesday morning the pain was intense and higher than my pelvis pretty severe across and down the sides of my abdomen.  I increased my pain killers but 10 mins later vomited.  I then found it really hard to walk.  DH was home with me and rung HH and they said to take me to nearest casualty.  I got seen straight away and he gave me more "safe"  pain killers which didn't do much so he gave me some others and 10 mins later I threw up 6 times.  They were waiting for a gynae Dr to see me as they didn't know what else they could give me having ruled out morphine.  The gynae Dr came about 5.30 felt my tummy and said it was either OHSS or twisted ovary either way I would have to be admitted and Nil By Mouth until they could scan me in case I needed to go into theatre. I spent a miserable 24hrs without food/water (IV was limited as they were concerned of adding more fluid to the abdominal cavity) so all the protein and the 3L of water of the past weeks were totally out of the window. I did get a scan at 4pm Weds which showed that there was no twisted ovary nor fluid in my abdomen so I was allowed to eat/drink again.  The pain hadn't diminished much and despite having combos of pethidine/codrydamol/paracetamol the pain relief never seemed to last more than 2hours.  That night my temperature rocketed and my bloods were taken and something that should be less than 5 came back at 349!!! So I was put on IV antibiotics and after about 3 doses of these the pain relief finalled started to last about 4 hours.  I still couldn't walk properly or sit up.  Over the weekend I have improved and have had stable temps and so I have been released today.  I don't want to say too much on this site about why the consultant thought that this as happened but I am sure that you can put 2 & 2 together. All that I can say is that the symptoms were probably being slightly masked in the first week because of the antib's with HH gave me which I finished on the Monday night prior to admission into Casualty.
I am in no hurry to get to HH for my blood test.  I feel absolutely certain that I did achieve an implantation last weekend but I have the same certainty that it has now gone (getting strong AF pains now) not surprised given the painkillers, anti biotics, numerous other injections for anti sick, anti clotting etc etc, not eating - hardly the environment that Zita recommends!  I will go to HH when I feel physically strong enough.  Did my weeping yesterday with DH.  Am now more concerned about the long term damage that this had done to my already poor fertility.

lol
C
xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Charlie, that sounds absolutely horrendous.    Hope you are up and about soon you poor thing.
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Charlie - really sorry to hear what a really tough time you have been having. I can see why you are reluctant to go back to HH at the moment. I'm sure that in due course they will try and do their best to explain what happened and hopefully they will discuss things with the St Mary's people.  Sending lots of   s for you.

Betty x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

That sounds terrible Charlie I am so sorry.  You poor thing.  I hope your DH is giving you lots of TLC.

Lou xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Charlie 
Im so sorry to hear what you have been through - sounds really traumatic.  
Hope you feel a bit better very soon and are able to get some answers from HH as to what could have caused this. 
Thinking of you  
sarah
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you.  I had my co-ordination appointment at Hammersmith yesterday for a frozen cycle. I'm due to start at the end of May and have very mixed feelings about this cycle as I had a miscarrage last month.  One day I'm really positive, the next I'm convinced I've messed up my only chance.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome scooter.  
Impressed that you have 15 embies .Good luck with your cycle. I had a failed cycle in Jan but din't go through half what you have. Stay positive. I know  others here, Vicky I think who like you had a lot to overcome mentally.Vicky is now a mum-to-be hopefully you will be too
Hi to everyone else . I'm too far behind to do any personals. Will defo be back later


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Charlie - sounds horrendous.....wishing you better very soon....
Scooter Helen Hi - Zora is totally right about me - even now its a bit of a rollercoaster and although I am now pregnant I absolutely don't take it for granted that there will be baby at the end - as you say one day positive the next day not so sure.  Good luck with your frozen cycle - there is also a pregnancy loss thread - you may have found it already - might be helpful.  Welcome.
Much love to you all - Katie thanks for filling me in... what an interesting job!
Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Evening everyone
How you all doing? 

Charlie, how you feeling? thinking about you a lot since reading your post - hope you starting to get back a little energy after all youve been through 

Helen, how are you doing?  all set for EC?!! Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow   

Sophia, hows the 2ww going? not too much of a rollercoaster I hope    

Clairol, wishing you lots of luck for your start of txn tomorrow,        keep up the relaxed attitude.  i went for my first acupuncture session last Friday and am back again on thurs for the next - certainly made me feel very relaxed too.  like Katie, i can fully recommend the counselling at HH, has helped me a lot since last BFN.  

Katie, not long for you now,  are you all geared up??    thanks for moving me up on the board - makes me excited and anxious at the same time!! I shouldnt be starting stimming until about 18th May so will be a bit behind you cycling which is shame - would have been nice to have a cycle buddy.  thanks for organising the get together - dont think i will be able to make it as have a busy week that week but will pencil in diary anyway, just in case.  

Zora, hope you doing Ok. 18th not too long away for you.  sorry not to have been in touch - things very busy at the moment.  will have to catch up after I get back from holiday and before your op. 

Thalia, hope your stimming going ok?  

Lou jane, how you feeling?  is work a distraction? 

Cheery, sorry to hear about all your medical stuff, but pleased to hear that HH baby soon to be born - v exciting!! 

hello and welcome, Scooter - nice to have you on board, you will get lots of support here,  sorry to hear about your miscarriage, hope that this cycle is the one for you  

Hi Betty, Vicky, Sho, wendy and the rest of the HH gang - hope you all well 

Im fine, life is busy at the moment with work and other stuff but a good distraction and stopping me getting too anxious about treatment. Started acupuncture and hoping this will help this time.  I have co-ordination appointment on Thurs and then off for a week in Portugal on Sat which i am really looking forward to.  Should be starting the SP around 18th May.  Am really excited to be on short protocol and also not even having to have FSH test this time so will be full steam ahead!! After all the months of delays on my last cyles due to high FSH and cysts from the Buserelin, Im hoping this is going to be plain sailing! 

Take care everyone 
Sarah 
x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all


sorry i havent posted for a while, relatives just left a couple of days ago after being here for just over 2 weeks, was lovely to have them here, but feel shattered so this is a real quick post (hard for me!). 

Anyways enough of me, Charlie i was shocked to read your post, you must have been so scared - i cant believe what you have been through. Thinking of you and sending you my heartfelt wishes and lots of hugs

                   

i hope everyone else is well, i am due to go back to Hammersmith next friday to see mr lavery 
and discuss my last cycle, i also have an appointment at the Lister at end of May and ARGC mid-June, havent received my medical notes from HH yet but hopefully will by end of next month. I just want to get a few opinions and then decide on our next steps..

Am trying to get back to normal and relatives have helped and the fact we are redoing our kitchen, nothing like DIY to get your mind off things. 

have been thinking of you all even thou been difficult to log on

will post longer in the next week or so


love reenaxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Reena nice to hear from you. I went to Lister last month for a second opinion too. They totlally agreed with Hamm i.e. age factor,poor responder and went on to highly recommend the consultants at Hamm. Was pleased that obvioulsy Hamm is highly rated in the industry but must admit wasn't quite what I was expecting. 
Charlie read up on what you went through, Thinking of you hope you are recovering  
Sarah Portugal sounds like just what the doctor ordered. HOpe you and Katie will pop in to see me if you're around for scans while I'm in for my op   Because it's a major surgery should be in for about 4 nights  
Cheery hope you are still OK. Keep us posted. 
Wendy , Vicky , Shamrock  and Betty hope you are all well 
Katie - almost tx time keep drinking the water   
Loujane well done on having a break. Your appointment is soon and it will help being able to go through it all with your consultant and then plan your next move.Good luck
HI to everyone else


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Good evening ladies, many thanks for your support. I did my first injection this morning. It was fine, just a bit sore after.  Really pleased to have finally got going. Had some more acupuncture last night.  The woman is an angel and I am hooked on it!

Sending happy thoughts and smiles,
Clairol.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol you're on your way now


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ladies!

I took the advice and made plans - I have now joined the gym so at least that will keep me busy!!  Going back to work has really helped as well as your kind words xx

Just a quickie - did anyone see Wife Swap on Monday - the 'cleaning fanatic' mum was one of our mums from school!!!  I've been desperate to listen in to all the parents chatting on the playground!  Even all the children stayed up to watch it!  It was SO unlike how I expected it to be.

Well done on your first jab Clairol - I found the first one the hardest - did you take Katie's advice about the emla cream??

Hope EC went well for you today Helen xx

Katie - it sounds like you definitely have ended up with the better deal with the desk.  Do you have those wheelie chairs that you can move around so he doesn't try and get it back??

Still thinking of you Charlie xx

Love to everyone else.  Hope you all enjoyed the sun today!

Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Loujane nice to hear you sounding so positive. Not long to your review now which I'm sure will help.I saw wifeswap. Is that cleaning mum for real ?!!!!!!!!!! Must have been so funny watching someone you know.  
Morning to all


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

AlmaMay, you really made me laugh about your desk swap.  Just proves that evey cloud has a silver lining.

I didn't try the Emla cream, seems a good old pinch and flick of the fat roll before jabbin does the trick.  Yesterday I didn't feel the needle go in. Today hubby had a go and I felt it much more.

Anyway, enough of me.  How's everyone else?

Charlie, I'm so sorry about the infection, and I'm angry for you. You don't deserve it.
Thalia, when are you having your EC?
Sarah, thanks for the advice.

I didn't see the sun yesterday - where is it please?

Have a good day ladies,
Clairol xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello everyone
Thanks Lou, Katie and Sarah
Disapointed to have only got 4 eggs at EC yesterday after having 9 follies.
I know its not over yet, it only takes 1 etc etc but very anxious about not recieving a call today and being able to go on to ET on friday.


Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning everyone,
Helen - fingers crossed for you and that those 4 eggs are fertilising nicely....... When I had my treatment the doctors said they were expecting me to get 3 cos of my age and that would have been a totally viable and workable number as far as they were concerned.  It REALLY on takes one 
Well done Clairol - you are on your way - I found sometimes that if I put the needle to my skin and it felt sensitive that just moving it a tiny bit could be much easier - just thinking how sometimes with acupuncture if the point is only slightly off the needle can go in and you can not feel a thing.
Thalia - good luck and I realise as I read your post how ignorant I am/was about the treatment - what the hell is E2?!!!
Lou - that must be so weird watching someone you know on wifeswap - a CLEANING mum - wow
Katie - hope your DH has settled a bit - know what you mean - times when you think for goodness sake all he really has to do is have a w**k and we have to go through all this......... my DH is a sensitive one too - I love that about him and at times it irritates me 
love to Everyone I've missed
Vicky x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

where has the sunshine gone?!

Zora - sorry to hear about your BFN.  I see you are having an op next month, hope it all goes well.  I was a complete wimp when I had my laparoscopy, don't think I could cope with a myomectomy.  I'm very proud of my 15 embies (actually 11 now as they thawed 4 for my last FER).  I did suffer to get them though!  Hammersmith were brilliant at monitoring me for ohss.  I had scans/bloods every other day in the week leading up to EC.  A nurse then called me in the days following EC to see how I was each day.  I also had scans/bloods for another 2 weeks afterwards.  I felt very well looked after

Clairol - well done for starting your jabs.  I don't think I could let my DH inject me!  Will you do the rest yourself?

Helen - hope you get good news today and ET goes well tomorrow

Vicky - congrats on your pregnancy, I hope you are able to relax and enjoy it as each week goes by

Hello to everyone else

I'm going to the Malvern Hills tomorrow for a long weekend.  Hope the good weather returns.  I always feel bad for going away and leaving the cats, giving them extra cuddles today to ease the guilt!


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello
Just wanted to respond to Mrs GG - I had EC at Hammersmith yesterday too and only had one egg retrieved despite 10 or so follies so don't feel bad about your 4 eggs. I found out that it has fertilised today - thank goodness. Hope yours do too, you have a good chance.  Hopefully cross paths with you again at ET tomorrow ! Good luck.

Charlie - very sorry about your experience

hello to all the other Hammersmith girls

BigSis


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning all

Helen - I know how you feel - I had 4 eggs as well this last cycle and was really upset as the doc had practically promised there should be 7 or 8 from the no of follies I had. Try not to panic - easier said than done I know - quality not quantity.  I got DH to call the embryologists the next day as I couldn't bear the agony of jumping and practically having heart failure in worry everytime the phone rang. I also didn't want to get to ET day and find we only had 1 when I thought I had more. DH to spoke to Scott twice that day and he called us before ET to confirm that everything was still OK - he really understood how panicked and anxious we were and went out of his way to be helpful. We ended up with 2 to put back - one 4 cell (it was only 2 when we got to the clinic) and the other just starting to divide though we had been told it was going nowhere and look where I am now. I would call or get DH to call - they don't mind at all. I am sure you will be there on Friday. 

Big Sis - welcome.

Clairol - glad the jabs are going OK - I found DH's technique was lousy too!

Thalia - sounds like things are going quite well there for you.  I never followed my E2 - to be honest until the latest cycle I never followed anything much at all - bizarre really as in normal life as a control freak lawyer I would be totally on top of everything. 

Lou - glad you are feeling a bit better there. Cant say I watch Wife Swap - I find it excruciating but I would have made an exception if I had been in your shoes - the poor children of that woman they will never live it down in the playground!

Katie - peppermint tea sounds like a great idea. Bet your colleague is regretting his move but I'm glad you aren't! 

Zora - I think it is encouraging that the Lister just gave you their honest opinion not coloured by the fact that if you changed clinics they would be making money out of you. I'm not sure all purely for profit clinics would be the same. I think it is great to here the H/smith consultants are well thought of - pity they aren't a bit more visible in clinic on a day to day basis - probably a function of having to do all the NHS stuff as well. Have you decided what you might do? Did you like the vibe there - a much under-rated element in the choice I think. 

Reena - lovely to see you here. Sounds like you have a good plan set up. 

Sarah - have a fabulous time in Portugal. 

Vicky - hello there! How is it going?

Scooter - welcome and lots of good vibes       for your FET later this month.   

Charlie - hope you are doing better. I have been thinking about you. Its odd I've listened to the drs giving the long consent spiel about what can go wrong at EC and risks of this that and the other three times now and it never really occurred to me that it might actually happen to me - I'm sorry it happened to you.

Hello everyone else too.

Things going well here. Seen my consultant, got another appt with another consultant who deals with lupus pregnancies specifically and it looks like this pregnancy will be monitored like the last one with 4 weekly scans and lots of consultant appointments.  I don't mind at all - the reassurance is great even though UCH obstetrics dept is very run down. Otherwise totally obsessed with trying to get our house sale and purchase to a point where we can exchange by 12 May our seller's deadline for putting the house back on the market.

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Helen, hope you had no news and therefore good news and that you are all set for ET tomorrow.  Its definately quality and not quantity - keeping everything crossed for you and hope all goes smoothly tomorrow    

Welcome Big Sis!  (think Ive read your posts on the board before - we have similar condition - severe endo + hydro) Wishing you lots of luck for that lucky embie - hope its responding nicely to katies's embie dance !    


hi to everyone else.  

Co-ordination appt for us today lasted all of 10 mins - they think im  a bit old hat at all this - the nurse even said that they were going to phone and cancel as they didnt think we needed to have anything explained!  I said i hoped that this would be the last time! 

Sarah
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

First of all Helen and BigSis .  hope you're both resting up. Hope you meet each other tomorrow for ET .As Betty says quality not quantity. Great idea to get Dh to phone up Betty I hadn't even thought of that.
Katie - great to catch up with you tonight sorry I can't make the May 16th mini-meet
Sara for my last cycle I did the co-ordination by phone as couldn't face going in. Good luck with your next cycle
Betty seeing what happens at the op before what next move is . 
Clairol how are the injections going ?    
Thalia you must be 'almost there now ' !     
Hi to everyone else


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Just a quickie to say Helen and Big Sis good luck today - hope its going well and maybe you are having your ET right now!!!!!  I found the ET very exciting......... much            
to you both - and to us all.
love Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen and Big Sis thinking of you. I thought the ET was the best bit.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello this is Helens DH. 

I've been asked to pass on some info as I've currently got DW locked in the bedroom.

We had 2 embryos transferred this morning, one was good, the other had a bit of excessive fragmentation but who knows whether thats good or bad news, fingers crossed!

DW had a little bit of mucusey blood on the toilet paper, anybody know whether this is normal?

Best of luck everybody, thanks for keeping DW sane at various points in this process!

Ed.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Ed 
Thanks for leting us know how Helen got on this morning and congratulations to you both at having 2 embies put back this morning, hope they are both settling in nicely this afternoon!  Please send Helen my love and am glad to hear that you have her getting plenty of rest!  
Wishing you both lots of luck and as stressfree as possible a 2WW 
As to the blood, its not something ive had after ET but i shouldnt think its anything to worry about, they may have scraped the cervix slightly when doing the transfer.  If you are worried I would contact the hosp, im sure they will be able to reassure you. 
Take care and best wishes 
Sarah


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi There
Thanks to everyone for your kind words and support, it means a lot.           I didn't expect ET to be such a happy day, it was so exciting to see our single little embie on screen and to be given a print-out too. 

Still feeling a little sore and tired so taking it easy, I feel lucky its a Bank Holiday weekend so more time off work.

Incidentally Helen and DH, I had the same thing for the first couple of nights. Have no idea what it means but am glad I'm not the only one. How are you feeling ?

Thalia - best of luck for your EC, its sounding pretty hopeful from the egg harvest point of view. 
 

Vicky and Betty - congratulations on your success, you must be very happy. Betty - hope it goes well with all the monitoring etc.

AlmaMay - Thanks, I loved all the embie dances and babydust !! When do you plan to have an FET? 

Zora - thanks to you too for all the good wishes. Sorry about your BFN earlier this year, do you have plans for another try ?

Sarah - I notice we are similar in our ailments. What was it like having your tube clipped ? How do you feel? It must have gone well as you are already on your next cycle. Wishing you the best luck with this one.  

Hello to all the other Hammersmith Girls

BigSis


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Thalia - all the very best for tomorrow and congrats on insisting on those tests and getting that info - thanks for explaining the E2 too!
Well done Big Sis - it is an extraordinary thing isn't it looking at that  pic of your embie...... the miracle of modern medicine - and I have always been so alternative medicine wise it serves me right that I needed science to get me up the duff.
Ed - thanks for the update on Helen and Helen hope you are feeling okay and good luck for your 2WW and to you to Big Sis.
Charlie - hope you are starting to feel better.......
Love to everyone and really looking forward to putting some faces to names on the 16th - any ideas where?  where are you guys based?
love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Helen and Big Sis - congrats on getting those embies on board and hope you are having relaxing weekends.

Thalia - best of luck for tomorrow. I've been keeping up with your blog too and dipping into the others you reference. Its a different perspective from that you get on these boards which has been interesting. 

Hope everyone has been having a good weekend. I am shattered as just cooked dinner for friends - always takes longer than I think and by the time I come to eat I have been in the kitchen so long my taste buds seem to have given up.

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Katie,
If you are ancient what does that make me   - I'm 43 in June as I think is Shamrock - apologies Shamrock if I have aged you      
I think Kettners sounds like a great idea.
Good news about your cycle starting hopefully this week.......well done.
For what it is worth I saw a nutritionist about a year before IVF who put me on a high protein diet to slow my metabolism down and I had been eating really well till about a month before my treatment when anxiety and comfort eating kicked in and I ate less well than I had done for months....... I think the overall impact is probably more important and not beating yourself up is more important than anything.  IVF is tough enough.  Here's to tonight being your last glass of wine for a very long while.
    to all,
from granny Vickyxxxxxxx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammies,
Katie, since you kindly asked I thought I'd drop in and let you know how my d/r is going.  The injections are fine. The perfect tip is to drag the needle across my skin to find a spot that is insensitive.  I feel very very tired, have had 2.5 hours extra kip in the last two days.  My boobs are now competing with melons . I was a 32 E to start with.  I think they might burst, roll over Jordan.  I feel a bit blue and sensitivie, but that's pretty normal for this time of the month anyway.  As for diet, I haven't changed much, been trying to eat veg/fruit and drink lots of water for about 2 years now.  Those sneaky crisps and biscuits keep getting in on the act through and last night I had a glass of wine.  What's the issue with booze? Does ones follies get effected? Sorry to be naive.
I have my d/r scan on May 11th, anyone likely to be in HH then too?
I'm not sure about Kettners, the location looks fine, I'm just a bit of a woose about coming in to London, especially in rush hour. I will need to see how I am feeling I supose. If I have started stimming and I'm off work by then it is more likely.
Where has the spell checker gone?


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Katie,
Not at all offended - I roared with laughter seriously.  Maybe you are still a bit young for this IVF stuff    I too am lucky in that people usually think I am younger and LOVE the backwards compliments as I feel much younger than nearly 43........ in a way I feel less ancient after doing all this - I am constantly shocked by how many people on these boards are in their 20s and  30s  - I thought it was age till I  started looking at FF and then really got to see how indiscriminate  it all is - and my grandmother had her 4th child at 44  in 1926 so in my family older mothers are the norm - mine had me at 41.  I  think people have been having children in their 40s for decades as it wasn't so much a choice not to- personally I think it is a myth this crap about modern women having children later - not just modern women actually.  Take heart from us oldies honey and good luck with this cycle.
Big hug to all
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol good luck with the  d/r . All in a good cause  
Big sis and Helen well done on ET. Helen have you been let out of the bedroom yet ?!!
Sarah and Katie not long to go now. 
HIi to Betty, vicky and Thalia and everyone else


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm back
Loujane just to wish you all the best for your review tomorrow. I know you must have butterflies but at least you can ask all those burning questions you've been waiting to ask. Good luck  
Thalia just seen on your blog that you got 9 eggs form your EC. Well done . Relax before ET


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts everyone. Im at home with my feet up for the 2ww. 

Sophia. Everything corssed for you today. i hope it is good news 

I am so glad ET went well for you BigSis, good luck, Im sure we will probably pass each other on the 10th  . I found ET a little stressful to be honest. We didnt get a call back from the embryologist so didnt know if we had any embryos. We were the last to be called for our chat with the Dr so by that point I had lost all rationale thought and was convinced we hadnt been called as none had fertilised. ET was quite painful in terms of needing a wee particularly when the nurse (who was the one that gave us the wrong needle info on the first cycle which also stressed me) was pressing down with the scanner thing.  Its lovely to hear yours was a happy positive day.

Great to hear than you are on your way at last Clairol. Get plenty of rest, you have the perfect excuse. Are the headaches and general madness at bay?  I had an embarassing road rage incident when dregging that it is best to forget, though Dh takes pleasure in recreating my madness on frequent occasions.

Can you believe May has come round so quickly Sarah and katie? Fab that you are starting again. Good luck  . WHat lovley messages from you both, thank you.

Hope everything went well and things are fertilising nicely today Thalia? Keep us posted. 

Thanks for all the positive thoughts Vicky and Betty. hopefully some nice baby vibes will be eminating form you to us. When are your scans due?

I think we have probably all been thinking of you Charlie. I hope you are getting your strength back.

Hi Scooter. How you are feeling about your FET? WHen do you get going?

Hope all the other Hammy girls are well, Zora, Lou, Jayne, Reena, Sho, Rachael, Nicolah, HH, Meila
 to everyone
Helen


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi ladies


I'm sorry I've been AWOL on my 2WW, but I know I can get obsessive about FF and the wait itself and didn't want to slow but surely go  , and also send negative vibes.

On the whole part it been okay, 1st week easier than the 2nd.  Had acupunture throughout and Its really calmed me.  Last Saturday,11dpo I was getting some gooey browish stuff (sorry TMI) and some cramping and also boobs weren't sore anymore,and thought that was it so done a HPT   (really shouldn't have) well that was BFN so Sunday had a drink as really thought its all over.  All this carried on until about Sunday/Monday. Monday I did feel slightly light headed (not the drink, only had 2 glasses) and also when I ate some cheese tasted really strange (metallic).

Went to HH today for test and its come back as a weak BFP  (what does that mean).  I was too shocked to ask the levels?, should I carry on with the bullets and if so need more?  I did ask it there was anything I could do.  But he said to just not get stressed and look after myself. Tried to call back but all I got was the answer machine.  I'm going to call again tomorrow, but I have to go next week for blood test again.

Any thoughts, can they turn around and get higher, could it just be a late implant.  My head is really hurting now.  In all the weeks of tx haven't had a blessed headache and now I have a whoppa.

Sorry for the lack of personals, hopefully I be better tomorrow.

Love to you all

Sophia


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well and good bank holidays. 
Lou wishing you luck in your review i have mine friday. 
Katie, Vicky, Zora, Helen, shamrock, sho, Betty, and all other ladies hello! I hope you are all well. Katie, i completed understood your post, i will feel the same when i decide to go for no.3. thinking of you.


Sophia just read your post, congrats on your BFP. I had a weak positive on my first attempt which sadly in my case went negative after a week, sometimes things can turn around so i am wishing you lots of luck. HH wouldnt prescribe me any pessaries but said to just relax. 

cant believe it is already May, the thought of starting treatment again scares me...


anyways, feeling shattered as just got my AF so will sign off and catch up soon

love reena


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've been off the radar for so long.  It feels like a lifetime - I can't believe it's actually only been a month or so.  I've been reading the posts and trying to keep up with where everyone's at but haven't felt able to join in again until now.  I suppose I didn't want to come on the board and infect everyone with my all encompassing negativity!  I've been shocked at how utterly down and devasted I feel about the outcome of my first treatment and how angry I am with friends/relatives for not understanding how I and DH feel about everything.  For them it's just a case of "oh well, you've just got to keep trying until it works".  You try explaining to them that there's no guarantee that it will EVER work and that's the devasting part!  I suppose you don't really know how you're going to react until you finally have to deal with the reality of it.  Anyway, I can't say that I'm feeling particularly positive yet but I can get through the day now without crying (which is a huge achievement for me!).

We had our review consultation about a month ago and have decided to have another (private) go in June.  Mr T seemed to think that having a bio-chemical result was a positive thing but in view of our relatively poor fertilisation rate last time (5 out of 12) he wants us to go for ICSI next time.  We've decided to do 1/2 IVF and 1/2 ICSI provided we get more than 10 eggs.  If there are less than 10 then it'll be ICSI for all of them.  If that constitutes a plan then it's bound to go wrong (ha ha!).  As I expected, he wasn't able to say what went wrong in terms of the early miscarriage (is that the correct way to describe it?) but said it was likely that there was something not quite right with the embryo that implanted.  It's soooooo frustrating to hear that when all you want is someone to give you an answer.  I've stopped trawling the Internet now though as I had begun to convince myself that I probably had every blood clotting disorder and immune issue known to man (and I the only person that does that).

Off to HH for our first NHS consultation with Mr T this afternoon (to get the ball rolling with the funding).  Have been waiting for this since last November.  I've heard a rumour that Islington PCT has already allocated it's budget for 2006/2007 so I'm not holding out much hope for an NHS funded cycle in the next 12 months.  If we hadn't have had some funds to have a private go in the meantime I think I would have been tearing my hair out by now with all the waiting etc.

OK, enough about me.  Just a couple of personals until I'm really sure where everyone is (there are so many of us now!)

Reena - I was really sorry to hear about your final negative result.  I was so hoping that you were going to hang on in where I hadn't been able to.  I don't know why but I thought that it was your first attempt but was it your third?  If you don't mind me asking, did you have similar results on your previous two attempts?

Sophia - I also had a low level BFP (mine was 38 - they ask you to come back and test again if you get 60 or under).  If you give them a call they will tell you what your figure was.  I understood from HH that a low result can go either way so don't give up hope.  I tried to get some more progesterone but they wouldn't prescribe any more as they said it wouldn't be of any help.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your levels start doubling!

Hello to everyone else and more personals next time!

Miela


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi 

just got my results.  Its 6 so really not much hope to continue.  Had a headache for the last 2 days and nothing shifting it.  Don't want to try any drugs.  I have accupunture later today, so I hope this helps.

Sophia


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

also felling a bit sick, not sure thats the headache though.  I'm all over the place.

sophia


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sophia,

Just wanted to send you a big hug.  This whole fertility thing is so b****y cruel.

Love Miela


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sophia - thinking of you, take care of yourself, hope the acupuncture has helped

Miela - I completely understand when you say friends/family aren't very undestanding.  After my mc everyone just said "oh well at least you now know that you can get pregnant" well yes I did but I also knew that I could have a miscarrage.  I think that people just don't have a clue what we are going through emotionally and physically.  It's taken me along time to even be able to do the simple things in life like going to the supermarket without feeling totally stressed and overwhelmed.  I've left work as I just couldn't cope.  Rescue Remedy has become my best friend!! Have you tried it?

Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Sophia - thinking of you too - be kind to yourself if you can and heres everything crossed that your levels start rising like mad.
Miela - my heart really goes out to you - I don't think people have a clue about how tough all of this is unless they have been through it - I spent  years convinced I had done something to cause my miscarriage - having been told one was very unlikely as they had seen a good heartbeat on a scan..... I've finally let that go.
and Scooter I think I could write a book of the ridiculous things people have said to me re getting pregnant - advice, the you just need a holiday, to relax, etc etc.  
As we all know there is no sense logic fairness or anything else to explain why some people get pregnant easily and others don't.  Obviously sometimes they can pinpoint problem areas but so often not.........
Katie - got it!  Add that saying to the book of ridiculous things.  I think I almost got relieved when my friends stopped asking if I was pregnant yet - after a few years they got too embarassed and hallelujah to that.
much love to you all, Hi Reena - are you coming to the meet up?
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophia  thinking of you. Please look after yourself 
Miela- I've been in and out of the thread for the last few months I nkow what you mean. Sometimes it's hard to get back and up to speed.
Warning  ME post. Been trying to get hold of Mr. T since last Mon and he hasn't got back to me yet re my op which is in 2 weeks time. I'm really upset by this and not feeling too re-assured.Feel as if my life is on hold again.   
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning ladies

Started a long post last night - left the PC and came back to find DH had started something new and lost it - GRR.

*Sophia * - sorry to hear that the levels were low - but try not to despair - it may just be very late implantation. I have seen on plenty of sites that the normal level for day 14 after conception can range from 5 to 426 (eg http://www.birth.com.au/class.asp?class=6620&page=8 ). It will be the result from your bloods next week that will be the key - I hope it is good news for you.

*Meila * - Feel free to vent - we all have days/weeks/months when we feel just terrible so I'm sure none of us mind at all when others say how they are feeling. It has definitely helped me to know that I was not unusual in being frustrated, lonely and generally despairing about this whole IF monster. We haven't told anyone about our IF at all mostly becuase I am really quite a private person and I didn't want what I felt would be the pity and the failure to understand from people I love and respect. It really is something that you have to experience to understand I think. Anyway - Mr T is right - a positive pregnancy result is a positive (why do they call them "chemical" it is a pregnancy pure and simple in my book) and it sounds like you have good plans for the next cycle. Good luck with the NHS funding too - it sounds odd that Islington can have spent 06/07 already given the financial year has apparently only just started.

*Helen * - hope the 2ww wait is going smoothly - are you off work? Nice day to be if you are! Thanks for asking about scans etc - dont have one until 20w now which is 15 June - feels like forever after 2 weekly ones.

*Katie* - you never know with those high temps......! Anyway I'll be interested to hear how the flare cycle goes as not many people seem to do it.

*Zora* - keep on those phones - I have had problems in the past with getting the secretaries to pass messages to Mr Megara after I had my HSG and needed the results. I'm sure he is not trying to avoid you.

*Vicky* - I know what you mean - its not as if we wont have tried the whole "going on holiday/trying not to think about it" thing before deciding to go down the pumping ourselves full of drugs route! Let alone all the stories about people getting BFPs the cycle before their IVF (although that did happen to someone I know - I could hardly believe it).

*Scooter* - Rescue Remedy has never done it for me - I think my cynical side just laughs at it and it refuses to work.

*Reena* - lovely to hear from you. Hope you get lots of good feedback at tomorrow's review.

*Clairol * - hope the d/r continues well and hope you can make it to the meet.

Hello to everyone else too - Big Sis, Thalia, Sarah, Shamrock, Sho and everyone.

I've been keeping up with Thalia via her blog (she has been posting there from her Blackberry)- she had 2 great embies transferred yesterday - *Thalia* hope you dont mind me letting everyone know.

Love to all
Betty x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hello ladies  

I thought I'd drop in and say hi and see how my lovely ladies are doing? Sounds like a real mixed bag...

Sophia, so sorry to hear about your news... I'm hoping that your 6 dramatically improves and have everything crossed for you. I can't begin to imagine how difficult it must be for you, but at least you have the support of all these lovely people on the Hammersmith thread... they've always been great with me  

Also looks like we have a lot of treatment this month... how exciting! All those people DR-ing and having ET/EC. Let's hope this bright summer sun brings lots of   to you all!!

Well as for me, had another reprieve today and was released from the day ward on a strict diet of good behaviour!!!         BP still high and other levels looking a little scary!  I'm back on Tuesday for a scan and at that point they are threatening to give me an induction date      Well at least I know it will be within the next 27 days as they have promised I won't go over my EDD... sounds like a good excuse for a sweep stake to me!!!      What do you reckon girls? 

Right, best get off and do some housework    no rest eh!!!    

You all take care and look after yourselves... thinking of you heaps and sending loads and loads of  

Big hugs,

Cheery x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Cheery nice to hear from you
Thalia and Betty and Katie  others thanks for your support. Mr. T finally phoned me today after I badgered his secretary this morning. Unbelievably I left my mobile at home so missed his calls. Anyway message relayed by secretary to go ahead with the op on May 18th   Much less anxious now I'm not in limbo anymore but of course this time next week will start panicking. Off to Norway this weekend to take my mind off things then working up until the op so not much time to dwell
Hope everyone is coping  today
Lets hope as least the good weather holds for a while


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Good morning ladies

Thanks all for you kind word, hugs etc.  Well I started bleeding late Wednesday, but not much.  Thalia think I'm going to take your advice and go before next week for the blood test again.  Spent the day at home yesterday, headache was still there but not as bad as the days before, and went through the ways, what if ?  Think the questioning is out of my system until I see a Consultant at least.  On that point not sure who that is now as Mr Magara just seeing NHS patients.  Who should I see, or are they relatively the same 
Had a long talk with DH, he had a really tough time though this tx, we really dealt with things separately in our own way, which wasn't ideal.  He was ready to throw in the towel if we had a BFN, but even the weak postive has given him some hope.  We're going to have our holiday in July (Jamaica) and really chill and be back ready to go in August.  I'm also going to keep up with the Acupuncture to get myself in Balance.  
I somtimes feel that as I have been blessed with one child via IVF, that I'm now being greedy and being punished...

Right thats enough of me.

Zora:-  Hope you have a great break in Norway and it takes some of the   off your impending op.

Reena:-  When you had your low postive, what did they advise you could have been the cause.  (only if it isn't too upsetting)

Miela:-  We'd only told a few close friends and family, and they luckily have been really supportive.  My mum doesn't want me to go through it again. Too much strain on the body and mind. (Too right)

Betty M:-  Thanks for the link.  It even had pages about Molar (Hydatiform mole) pregnacies.  I had one about 14 years agao - very rare as I was under 30 at the time and its usually in later years that this can happen.

Thalia:-  Good luck with ET.  I know about feeling guilty at work.  But the place isn't going to crash down without you.  Business still carries on reguardless.

Cheery:-  Not long now.  Hopefully the words induction will bring the little one, along.  This has happened to a few of my friends.  I was 10 days over, but wasn't induced.  As well as the 2WW longest days of my life.

Scooter:-  Many thanks sweetie.

Vicky R:- any cravings yet.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Back to work today.


Sophia


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Eveyone,

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine 

Just a quick post as I'm supposed to be working and I'm leaving work early at 4pm today!

Sophia - My beta level was 38 on my first blood test.  I'd already started bleeding a bit a couple of days before the test date and it carried on for a week after the test.  By the time I had my second blood test a week later the level had returned to 0.  At my review consultation, Mr Trew said that they would never be able to say for certain what had happened but he did say that implantation had occurred and that it was more than likely that there was something wrong with the embryo so nature takes its course and the pregnancy doesn't continue.  He said it was one of those things that happens quite alot.  When it happens to a non IF person, they are unlikely to ever realise that they've been pregnant, they just think that their period is a bit late.  He also said that it could have been a problem with me, but that that was much more unlikely (hence my trawling the Internet for info on blood clotting and immune disorders!!!).  Hope this has helped a little bit but hang on in there as you haven't been given the big fat zero yet!!

Love Miela xx


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just found you can I join?

Been ttc for 7 years had one attempt of IVF privately but bfn! Yippee was advised from gp that intitled to 1 go on NHS! This all started in April of last year and finally now waiting for my referral to the Hammersmith under Herts NHS, what a long process its been but finally getting there! So will hopefully been joining you all soon...

Is it a nice hospital? and the staff? Starting to get exicted but also very scared!!

Can anyone explain a bit more on the effects of acupuncture please.

Think I had better back track a bit to find out a bit more about you all and how your all doing?

Hugs
Kazx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Kaz,
Welcome to this thread.
I guess we will all have different experiences of Hammersmith Hospital.......mine was very good,  I liked the fact that the unit was completely separate from the rest of the hospital, very short waiting time and the staff- some more friendly than others - like life!
What acupuncture does is get your body in balance to start with and help it adjust to the effects of the drugs.  Worth finding someone who is used to working with ladies doing IVF treatments.  I have a good guy who works in Southfields and Primrose Hill if you need someone.  For me I started getting some killer headaches when downregging and a treatment got rid of them immediately, then pain in my ovaries when stimming and same deal.  I had a very easy time of the whole process and I am sure much of that was down to the Acupuncture.
Thats my experience of it......would thoroughly recommend and good luck!
Zora - hope you had a good time in Norway
Sophia  - no cravings yet!  Lots of avocados though and finally able to clean up my diet a bit as I spent weeks feeling borderline nauseous and putting cordials in water as I couldn't face the thought of water on its own.And my scan is 1st June and then 15th June as I am having one at the Fetal Med Centre and then the hospital one at Queen Charlottes.  I am in a gap of 2 months when noone sees you and finding it hard often to believe the baby could still be alive - sorry to be morbid - but after a missed miscarriage and nothing that indicated anything was wrong I am anxious.  Can't wait to be kicked- by the baby that is.  How are your levels Did you have a second test yet.
Cheery - good luck - how fantastic.
Thalia, would you post your thread link again please - I want to check out your blog and didn't get around to it last time and would love the link.  Thanks.  Hows your 2WW going?
Got to go being called - food!
much love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ladies
Sorry haven't posted but had a lot to get my head around.  Sophia - hope you are ok - was in your position in December so know how you feel.

We had our consultation on Tuesday with Mr Lavery as there was nothing that I hadn't expected to hear.

There were no lab reasons for the zero fert.  The eggs and sperm all looked good and eggs were all injected without any problems.  Normally even though zero fert in ICSI is very rare they can usually see a potential reason why.  Not with us as that would be too easy.  His words were if they see a case like us once in a year than that is a lot.

This is where it gets tecnical - Mr L thinks it might have something to do with DNA and making polar bodies () which is the first state that needs to happen before fert.  The egg and sperm need to loose some of there own DNA to form a 'new ' body.  Other than the Grade 1 embie we had in the last cycle - none of the other eggs that were injected even attempted to do anything and no initial polar bodies were formed at all.

He said he he wouldn't necessarily recommend another cycle as would more than likely get the same result but we could have another go purely so that the resulting eggs could be tested post injection  - but this had never been attempted before!!!

He mentioned using donors (which neither of us want to do) but said that in our case this would be difficult as they wouldn't know what donor to get - a sperm or egg one as both appear fine - and there is no guarentee that they would be able to suggest the 'right' one.

He said it was particularly confusing as in the last four years concieved naturally twice (but went on to mc).  

Mr L said our best option would be to carry on naturally.  As you can imagine, to be told that again after coming this far and now knowing what we do is not really an option I feel too hopeful about.  He said we could try less invasive techniques like follicle tracking and IUI if we wanted to boost chances if we really wanted too.

To add to the matter, the lap. I had last May to laser the endo. the 'window of opportunity' following that is now coming to an end and there is no research that shows that you gain another 'window' if you repeat the surgery.

DH is trying to boost me and say that we will do it naturakky if we keep on and I just need to be postive.  I am trying to explain to him that in a way I need to obviously keep trying, but in a sense 'let go' that this will happen as I can't live every month on that timing/haveI/haven'tI/ waiting/ disappointment thing that we all know so well.  

I am thinking that we need to have a rest for a bit and maybe look to adoption towards the end of the year.  Who knows what might have happened by then and what my thinking will be.  Am not sure what I will be thinking tomorrow...

Anyway.  Thank you all for listening.  As you can imagine I will be taking a step back from all this but will keep checking on all of you to see how you are all doing.

Sending lots of luck to all you lovely people out there - we may never get around to meeting but you all have been better for me than my closest friends in all of this so thank you.

Lou xx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

hello ladies, may I ask for a bit of advice please?

I'm on day 33 of my cycle, doing long protocol, been d/r 12 days.  Had some spotting yesterday.  Should I expect to have a full af?  I expect this but it doesn't feel like it's going to happen....

Thoughts appreciated.
Clairol. x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning all

*Clairol* - I totally varied with my cycles as to what bleeding I had - no 1 was worse than standard AF, no 2 barely bled at all just tiny spotting, no 3 was like a light AF - just a couple of days. I was told in cycle 2 that everyone and every cycle is different (as mine were) and they will know by the scans when you are ready to move on to the next phase.

*Lou* - I'm sorry that your appointment with Mr L brought more questions than answers. Perhaps it would be worth getting the embryologist to talk you through the science stuff when you feel up to it to get a better idea of exactly what was happening?

*Katie * - hope all is going well down at the Wolfson this morning in the pouring rain. I will keep my eye out for psycho tendencies. Hope yesterday went well. We escaped from home to the Farmers Market and Highbury Fields returning just before the game ended. Not looking forward to a couple of weeks time as if they win the Champions League our road and a zillion others will be closed all day from 6 am for the parade.

*Thalia * - I had never really understood what my DH saw in blogs but yours has got me started. There should be some law against links to other blogs as a couple of hours can go by in very interesting but entirely unproductive reading.

*Kaz * - welcome. I really like the H/smith. I like that the "private" bit is effectively not for profit; that they do lots of research; that it is separate from the rest of the hospital; that everything is done between 7 and 9 am in the early phases so you can go to work as normal; that they don't go overboard on monitoring like some places; that the drugs aren't ludicrously pricey; that the nurses and embryologists tend to stick around a long time (there are a lot of the same people as in 2003 when I did my first cycle); that the consultants are realistic and honest about chances; that they are suspicious of the unproven immunology issues but up to date on the proven ones; that they liaised with my consultants in another hospital about various medical issues I have without any hassle; and that there is not much touchy feely about the place which would put me right off. Thats probably enough to be going on with! If you want to find the negative there are other people on FF who have had less positive experiences but as with most things in life you have to find something that suits you.

*Cheery* - good to hear from you and that you have been released back into the real world. Whats your technical due date so we can start a sweep?

*Sophia * - thinking about you too. Have you been for more bloods? Can't help on who to see instead of Mr M - both Mr L and Mr T have their fans on this board. If you really want to see Mr m you could try and get to see him - he did say to us that he would do a review with us if we needed it even though technically he shouldn't.

*Meila* - hope you are doing ok.

*Zora* - glad you finally got hold of Mr T.

Hello to everyone else too.
Nothing to report here. I should be doing house moving admin aswe move in about 4 weeks but it is too daunting to even start. Also trying to work out how to get DD and I to the bus stop in this deluge without getting soaked through.

Love
Betty x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well AF arrived on Friday so I'm due to start d/r on 25th May.  Still very up and down emotionally so have a few weeks to get my head around it all.

Clairol - on both my previous cycles I bled for about 2-3 days 10 days into d/r.  The 1st time it was heavy, 2nd time fairly light.

Helen and Big Sis - how's it going, not long to go now.  I'm thinking of you both.

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Katie, I think the taking it one hurdle at a time is very sensible. I focused on each littke goal and didnt really let myself think about the big picture. I think its the only way to get through this and keep it together.

Thanks Scooter, I hope May whizzes by for you. I started getting what looks like my pre-AF bleeding yesterday, continuing today. Im pretty sure there is no hope but feel that I cant really move on until we get Weds blood test over with. People keep saying its not over until its over etc etc,  which can be a little bit annoying when you youself know it is over. Anyway, got to go through the blood test and then we can make plans.

Hope everything is going well in your cycle Clairol.

Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

helen, thinking of you  .  i know how difficult these last few days can be and how hard it is to stay positive.  it seems that all symptoms can be interpreted either way which just leaves you on that rollercoaster.  hang on in there for those next few days.   

Hi to our other 2WW ladies - Big Sis and thalia, hope you both surviving?! 

Sophia, sorry to hear that things are up in the air for you.  It must be very difficult not knowing.  Any news about follow up blood tests? 

Lou jane, sorry things also look a bit uncertain for you too after your follow up  

Katie, great to hear that you have started cycling!  A step by step approach sounds just right to me. I will be trying to put that in practice next week hopefully.  i know what you mean about making it low key too. For my last 3 cycles i have told friends but this time im really going to restrict who i tell as cant bear to have to tell people if it doesnt work out. Wishing you lots of luck and hoping that this is your time   

Zora, glad that you finally got to hear from Mr T and have the go ahead for 18th.  Must try to meet up before, will PM you.    

Clairol, hope you Ok?  as the others have said, i think that bleeding whilst DR varies from person to person and cycle to cycle so try not to worry.  is your scan this week?

Welcome Kaz, you will get lots of support here,  Good look with your cycle   

Hi betty , I know what you mean about the rain.  just got back from sunny Portugal on saturday and rain and cold was pretty miserable! 

Hi to everyone else  

Well Im back from a lovely week in Portugal, was just what the doctor ordered.  Time to relax, sit on the beach, read, walk, eat nice food and have my last few glasses of wine for a while! 

Im hoping to start stimming around wed/thurs next week depending on when AF arrives. Im on the pill for my endo and stopping this week so usually AF fairly predictable.  This time Mr T has said not to bother with day 2 blood test so it will just mean a tel call to register and then all steam ahead with the injections.  Am doing the SP this time and cant believe it will all go so quickly!  
Anyway will keep you posted.  

Take care everyone 
sarah 
x


----------



## Nina B (May 11, 2004)

Hi everyone

I haven't been on this site for nearly 18 months - feels very exciting being back.

I was very lucky in that I got pregnant 1st time round at the Hammersmith hospital, on the NHS. Olivia was born in March 2005. I haven't taken any contraception since she was born because...well we want more kids and if I got pregnant naturally, then fantastic. I have had a couple of friends get pregnant through IVF and then get lucky naturally second time round. Hoping this might have happened to us, but not yet.
So we are booked in to see Mr Trew at the end of the month. 

Is anyone else trying for a second child through IVF and if so , how long after kiddie No. 1 did you give yourselves before you started IVF for No. 2?

The Hammersmith team were great to us first time round so am hoping, seeing as we are having to pay for treatment this time, that they will be just as good. 

Any advice would be gratefully received.
Thanks 
Nina B


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi *Nina* - Welcome! I also got pregnant first time round on the NHS at H/smith and my DD was born in October 2003. We also hoped the natural miracle would happen for us but no - used no contraception as frankly there seemed little point. As you will see we did one FET and one IVF cycle before this last cycle which was successful and fingers crossed will remain so. I was off work for 10 months and didn't think about trying until 2 months before I went back. We gave ourselves 6 months au naturel and then booked an appointment and started on the FET in Feb 2005. Then spent another year doing treatment until now. I also post on the "Hoping for another miracle" Board where you will find a lot of people in our position. H/smith were just the same to us all the way though (great) whether NHS or self funded - the only difference is having appointments in the private wing with the consultants rather than Queen C's and having someone bring you a cup of tea while you wait.
*
Sarah* - great news that you had a lovely holiday and are all set to go next week.

*Helen* - as others have said hang on in there till Wednesday - my body has deceived me before.

*Katie* - if you have to work the parade you should pop into mine for a cup of tea as it sounds like you will need it. Great FSH by the way! Nice to have a positive start to the cycle.

*Scooter * - here is to a good cycle for you coming up.

I am going now to wax my legs otherwise the people in the swimming pool tomorrow will think I am a yeti.

Love
Betty x


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello 

Very sorry not to be in touch but I am moving house tomorrow (yes - on the same day as the test - not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing...) and work is manic. I've barely had time to read the latest posts let alone reply. I'm afraid I won't be able to update you on the test result till the weekend probably. 

Katie - you are right, its the worst part of the 2ww argghhhh !!!!! Also congratulations on getting your cycle date !

Clairol - good luck with your scan.

So sorry not to say anymore personals but thanks to all of you who have been so supportive 

love

BigSis


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Moving house on the same day as your test - that's a very extreme way to take your mind off things!!!!!

Wishing Big Sis and Helen all the luck in the world for tomorrow

Katie - wow, injecting in secret at work - well done you!  Going to sound very stupid now, how come you don't have to d/r?  Having only done a long cycle and FER I don't know anything about the flare cycle.  Thanks for putting me on the "hall of fame" - it's good to be official!

I went to bodypump this morning and spent the afternoon sorting out paperwork so have really stiffened up.  DH thinks we are going for a run this eve - might have to tell him otherwise!!!  Don't know why I'm bothering anyway - we have no plans to go on a beach holiday this year so I don't need to get a bikini body!!!

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Just a quick one from me 
: 
Helen  and Big Sis,  Wishing you both lots and lots of luck for test day tomorrow    


sarah
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen and Big Sis - thinking of you - wished they had an everything crossed icon!!
much love,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Well, we have a weak positive result. Level is 39. So obviously not brilliant. We have to go back in a week and in the meantime hope for the bleeding to stop and the levels rise.
I am a bit emotional as Im too scared to think about it being positive and it be taken away from me next week.

Does anyone know of a case of levels rising and a weak positive turning into a full blown pregnancy?

Thanks for all the best wishes girls
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations! 
And yes I do know a case - me. My DD started out with a level of 46.  
Continuing to send you lots of good wishes.
Bettyx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Helen,

I know exactly how you feel as I was in that position 6 weeks ago (my level was 3.  Although things didn't work out for me, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that you're just a late implanter and that you have a little fighter on board!    

Best wishes and try to stay positive.

Miela xx

PS Big Sis - I hope you received good news this morning.

More personals later in the week but hi to everyone for now.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Helen that is great news that you have a positive well done.

We are all thinking of you and we are hoping and praying that it hangs in there and you levels double and double and double.

What day next week have you got to go back?

Big sis hope you got good news today and I really hope that your move has gone smoothly.
Good Luck in your new home.

And Katie it is great news that you have started, Thinking of you

Loadsa love and hugs to everyone

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Helen, congratulations!  Try to stay positive, keeping everything crossed that little embie is a fighter!  
Sarah
x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Evening! Helen - Preying for you -  
Big Sis, so looking forward to hearing you result too.

Moi, down regging going well, af arrived, hurrah.  
Scan tomorrow - anyone else likely to be there?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen well done hang on there.
BIgsis hope you had good news too.
Thalia not long now. Hang in there
Clairol goodluck with scan tomorrow


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen - well done  - everything crossed that this little one is meant to be and a later implanter - everything crossed for rising levels.
Big Sis - thinking of you
Clairol -  hope your scan goes well
Thalia sounds like you are totally on track with your 2WW right on schedule with the freaking out - what else would you do...........its so tough.
Katie - hooray that you have started.
Love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for the messages of support everyone. I feel strangely calmer today, digging in again for another week's wait I guess. I have weakened and asked DH to come home with hpts but not sure if I will use them yet.

Betty, it was heartening to read your message thank you. Just wondered, did you have any bleeding?
Katie, thank you for the details of your acupuncturist. I have always been too sceptical to try it but if we end up with bfn it is something I may have a rethink about.

Bigsis, hope yesterday was a great day for you with bfp and moving house.

Happy cycling Katie, Clairol, Thalia and Sarah!  

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - congratulations.  I'm glad you are feeling a bit better today.  You must be a very strong person, I hope the next week goes quickly for you.

Bigsis - thinking of you, hope yesterday was a good day for you

Clairol  how did your scan go today, can you start your stimms yet?

Isn't it a beautiful day!  I've just been for a lovely walk along the Thames with my Auntie who is visiting from Canada and my Mum.  My drugs arrived yesterday so I'm all set to go on the 25th. Only 2 weeks to go!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine

Scooter


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammies!
Scan & bloods were good so I've had a go with Puregon this afternoon. That was fine. Just had a sleep though and now have a banging headache. Still, pleased that I'm moving on. I'm going to start my month off work from Wednesday next week, yippeee!!! Spent some time after the scan and bloods in Selfridges and Debenhams, trying to find a dress for my cousins wedding, first weekend in June but gave up, I'm just the wrong shape for dresses. Too fat round my middle and too busty round my top, still can't have everything, so pleased to be stimming.
Hope you all get a chance to grab a bit of sunshine today. I've had the roof down on my car, first time this year.
I'm off now for some acupuncture. My life seems to be full of needles today. 
Sending happy thoughts,
Clairol x
PS does anyone else like Wagamamas? Two for one voucher available here http://www.handbag.com/monthoffers/offers/wagamama2/

This post contains and unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

good news Clariol, glad that you are on to the next stage.  im sure it will go really quickly for you now. Enjoy the acupuncture! 

helen, glad you feeling calmer today.  Im keeping everything crossed for you 

Hi Scooter, not long to go for you now.  the sunshine is wonderful isnt it - shame ive been stuck in front of a computer for most of the day! 

Big Sis, thinking of you and hoping you had good news

Sarah
x


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for welcoming me to the board and sorry for not replying sooner, its been one of those weeks. I think i need to come on here more often I'm having trouble keeping up with you all its seems so busy.

Clairol - glad your scan went well and enjoy your month off from work (you lucky lady) and take it easy.x

Katie - Hope your scan goes well for you on Monday.x

Best wishes to everyone else.x 

I will let you know when I get my referral date, so hope its soon!!!!

Take care all
Kaz x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Hammies
I did a hpt this morning and I think I might still be a littke bit pregnant. If you squinted at the stick in the right light there was a 2nd line. Im going to go back on Tues for another test. Not back at work until Thurs so Im gettign plenty of rest.

Hang in there Thalia.

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning Thalia and Helen. Good luck to you both. Sounds like you've got a good PMA Thalia keep thinking positive as long as you can. You too Helen. Good luck for Tuesday.
Clairol and Katiie hope all is well with the stimming
HI to everyone else


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all,

I haven't been able to post for quite some time now, but I had my first consultation appointment two weeks ago in Hammersmit and from that they sent me for a scan last Friday.  In the appointment they told me they had to check to see if my ovaries were accessible and that my uterus was clear and free from any scar tissue.  

During the scann they told me I have a bad case of PCO's (polycystic ovaries) which was why I was not getting any periods and probably a key factor in us not getting pregnunt.  The good news is they are accessible and my uterus is clear and fine, so it all looks good to countine with the IVF.

I now have to wait to August to see the consultant again, who at the time told me if all was clear and accessible then there give us the drugs and show us how to use them.

Does anybody here know what I'm to expect and what all this means and also if anyone else has the same problem some advice would be good.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a really quick one as we are about to embark on a frantic weekend as we exchanged on our house yesterday and move in 2 weeks and there is SO MUCH to do before then most important of which is sorting out broadband for the new place as there is none there yet.

*Kelly * - hi there - good to see you here again. Is it PCO or PCOS? I have mild PCO but they never told me it was a factor in my failure to conceive naturally possibly because I had no symptoms as such like no periods so can't really help I'm afraid.
*
Thalia* - glad to hear you are more positive now having past that day. I know how it feels to get past the day of bleeding in a negative cycle. It happened to me in my 2nd. I was really interested in the science on progesterone in your blog - I never really considered it myself other than suspecting I had quite a short luteal phase after a couple of years fruitless charting - well fruitless other than my consultant at UCH wanting to use one of my charts for her med students as showing textbook ovulation which was hardly a consolation. Dont go near the pee sticks - they really are a menace. I have never used them (well only 2 in the years of TTC) wanting to hold on to the hope of a positive until my body shows otherwise.

*Helen* - glad to hear the pee stick is positive. Hoping Tuesday brings continued good news. In answer to your question I didn't have any bleeding/spotting with DD but I've never been a light bleeding/spotting kind of girl - my periods just arrive and when I miscarried it was the same.-

*Zora* - I've sent you a PM.

*Kaz* - Welcome! This thread is at quite a sane pace compared to some I've been on. Anyway lovely to see you whenever you can come on.

*Katie * - lovely to meet you last week at the LGs meet. See you on Tuesday too. No signs of any drugs psychosis yet!

*Clairol* - great that you have started on the stimms.

*Scooter * - not long now.

Hello to everyone else too sorry no time for more personals and I hope the weather forecast for this weekend is wrong so we can get some outside time!
Love
Betty x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

i am sorry its been a while since i have done a post, life is a bit manic at the moment, redoing our kitchen so living in a bomb site at the moment, work has been busy and baby sitting my goddaughters this weekend. feel shattered and its only 11am!

would have loved to come to the gettogether on tuesday but unfortunately work out of london, in wokingham so would be very hard to get into town before 8pm. please let me know when the next one if happening and i will see if i can work from home on that day!!

sorry havent had a chance to read any posts but will try and catch up in the next couple of weeks

have a good weekend everyone 

love reena


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello everyone

I've been reading the messages for a bit on this board and would like to join you. It's been such a help to read about your experiences! 

I'm at Hammersmith and have just begun my first IVF cycle -  we're really fortunate to have got NHS funding from a referral from St Albans and are very grateful to all of you who have helped to make this happen!  I know that there has been alot of work on the behalf of others and it's meant such a lot to both of us.  

I began D/R last Friday and have first scan booked next Thurs.  Doing day 2 long protocol. The injections are going OK but the subsequent headaches are something else!! 

Have a good weekend


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Welcome Rooth and good luck with it all.  Acupuncture got rid of my buserelin headaches immediately - worth a try?  I look forward to following your progress.
Betty congrats pm the house move - how exciting.
Reena hope your kitchen is fab and you survive your goddaughters' visit
Welcome Kaz too - good luck.
Helen - everything crossed for you for a full on positive result on Tuesday
Looking forward to meeting some of you on Tuesday - how will we know who we are?? You know what I mean!
Thalia - everything crossed for you. The 2ww is so tough eh - well hell its all tough.
Katie - you're a New Yorker  - I lived there for 7 months a decade ago now and absolutely loved it.  Looking forward to putting a face to you,
love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Thalia - I saw your blog! I am so excited for you. It is definitely a very good sign. Relish it and look forward to the next succession of agonising 2 wws for scans at 6 and 8 weeks and then an even longer agony until 12 w.  

Rooth - Welcome!

Reena - hi there nice to hear from you.

Katie and Vicky - looking forward to Tuesday.

Have super weekends everyone.
betty x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hang in there Thalia, I bled 3 days before test day remember and it still wasnt over. Try and hang on to some hope until the blood test day. when are you due to go in?
Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I gave in and went for my blood test today. I am definitely pregnant! Level is now 726. What a range of emotions we have had in the last week from the depths of despair to this shaky relief today.

I have to go for a scan and a blood test in a week, I guess because of the iffy start with bleeding and AF type cramps?

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - that's fantastic - I'm so happy for you.  You must be over the moon.  I hope the next week goes very quickly for you.

Thalia - well done you too!  Are you feeling happier with your result now?

Katie - did you have a scan today?  How did it go?

What a great day for the Hammersmith girls!!

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That is great news Thalia, well done. Some happy news for the Hammies at last.
Are you to go in for a scan to check on things?

  Congratulations!

Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Helen and Thalia - fantastic news, I am so pleased for you both.  It gives hope to those of us who haven't yet made it.  You must be smiling from ear to ear!!

Miela xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Helen & Thalia I am just so over the moon for you both I really am.

CONGRATULATIONS you must both be on   

I really hope that the good news continues.

I wish you both happy healthy pregnancies and will be looking out for your scans.

Loadsa love and great BIG hugs to you both and you hubbies.

Wendy Woo
xXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh Wendy. I have just looked at your ticker and cant believe hoe pregnant you are! It seems like just a couple of months ago when you were going through all this. I hope you and the little one are well?
Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

It's me again,

Just wondering who is planning on getting together tomorrow.  I'm thinking of joining you (if you'll have me) but hesitating because I don't know if it's a step too far for me at the moment or not.  Sorry if that sounds a bit wimpish but I don't want to freak out and run back out the door 10 minutes after I've met you all.  Have you all met each other before?

Obviously my hesitation is nothing personal, more to do with my own fragile mental state at the moment!

Miela xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

At last our efforts rewarded. Big , big well done to Thalia and Helen    
The roller coaster of IF is so tough isn't it? Katie and Clairol sending you positive vibes   
Got my operation on Thursday should be out on Monday
Sorry can't make the meet tomorrow.
Miela first time I met anyone form FF was worried but so glad I went. Non of the Hamm group tomorrow have met before so don't worry just swish I could be there .


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hey Ladies, what fantastic news!!!      Congratulations to Thalia and Helen, you must be on   !  Let's hope this is a sign of things to come!!!  

Well I thought I'd drop by and give you the update... I finally have my induction date       I will be admitted Sunday to be induced, fingers crossed, Monday       just gotta rest now until D, or should I say B Day!!!   

To say I'm a little nervous would be understatement of the century, but I'm just holding out for the ultimate prize now... I never in a million years thought I'd get here and sometimes it still feels like some cruel joke... but it just goes to show it CAN happen!  

I promise to post as soon as I can afterwards but in the meantime, just wanted to say a huge thank you to all my Hammersmith Girls, especially those who've been here from the begining of this thread some 9 months ago! 

Good luck and bags of   to you all!

Cheery    xxxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh Cheery, Sunday!!!   Wishing you the very best of luck, looking forward to hearing your news when you are up to posting.

Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow wow wow
Huge congrats Helen and Thalia - Helen they do the scan 2 weeks after EC which if you go in in a week thats what you will be right?
Thalia - over on the Bun in Oven thread there are quite a lot of women who have bled for weeks and are now on the 2nd Trimester board - 
Absolutely thrilled for the both of you.
Cheery - how exciting - I was induced and arrived 30 mins later - the drs didn't believe my ma so I came out in a side room! I'm told.  Congrats  and by Monday you will be a MUMMY.  Blimey   
Miela - I am going on Tuesday and a bit nervous I admit - never met any of the HH ladies before or been to any FF meeting - do come.
Much love to all - and looking forward to tomorrow as well.
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Vicky
I had EC on 26 Apr, so my scan date is coming up to 4 weeks after that. Is that normal? I hope so as I have been presuming it was because of my bleeding/af pains and they were worried about ectopic. 

I hope tomorrow is fun, sorry I can't be there to meet you all.

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

WOW! WOW! WOW! What a day for the H/smith thread! Went out this morning gloomy came home just now and the sun has peeped out from behind the clouds and lots of great news.

*Helen* - you must be so elated. Dont worry its absolutely normal what they have suggested - they scan everyone at 6 weeks (get used to that regular pregnancy time line now counting 2w back from Ec for the notional lmp date) ie 6 weeks after EC and 8 weeks and then let you out in to the regular world.

*Thalia * - fabulous news for you too - saw it on the blog first but figured I congratulate you over here!! 251 is a great beta. Mine was up there too and lots of people with twins had said they had had similar levels. In the event it turns out the bean was an early implanter as I am a good 5 days ahead of dates.

*Cheery* - great to get a date. DD was induced too at 38 weeks and mine went great and relatively fast so hope it is the same for you too. My only top top is to try and get induced on the labour ward so you don't need to be moved as moving can stop contractions dead in their tracks.

*Meila * - so far it is me, Katie and Vicky going tomorrow. I met Katie for the first time last week at a London girls thread meet. To say I was nervous was understating it but it was really easy to get chatting.

*Zora* - hope it goes well on Thursday.

Hello to everyone else too.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
I think my scans were at 4 weeks post EC then a week later (i.e.6 weeks and 7 weeks pregnant - though I never understand why you get 2 free weeks in the timing )- then kicked out.  Only saying this so if they say come back in a week you don't think its cos they are worried about you.
What a great day for this thread.
love Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammies, lovely to hear so much good news!! Fab Fab Fab! 

Questions from me, how long till EC?  I'm on day 5 of stimming now and have no idea what to expect. DH trying to plan when he will need time off etc.  Have next Scan on Friday - anyone else likely to be about?

Also, I think I managed to get 200 ml with my 5th injection out of my puregon pen - is this normal?  The chap who took my blood this morning seemed to think that wasn't right. As I have 200ml injections and it is a 900ml cartridge it should have been empty after 4.5 injections. I showed him how I was using the pen and it all seemed ok... I checked after injecting and there was still a tiny amount of drug left in the pen - any one else had this experience? I'm worried I'm doing something wrong.

Have a lovely meet up tomorrow, sorry I can't be there, just too tired on the drugs.

Love to all.
Clairol.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol I always had some extra on the puregon pen so wouldn't worry too much if you checked with the docs. It is normal .EC - now there's a question ! Both times for me were not quite as predicted and DH had lot of problems sorting out work days off. Not trying to be negative just warning you to estimate then give or take a day.On Friday they will be able to give you a rough estimate.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Cheery all the best for Monday. It's exciting the 1st Hamm baby born whilst I've ben on the thread


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57933.0.html

 

Emilyxx


----------

